# Weekly competition 2010-43



## Mike Hughey (Oct 20, 2010)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the official scrambler is being used. This means that a slice turn should be applied after every move. If there is a (0,0) at the end, that means there were 41 moves so far, so you do a second slice move, to cancel out the first one. That should result in effectively 40 moves per scramble.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R' U' R2 F2 R' F2 U' R' U2
*2. *R' U R' F2 U R F2 U' R U'
*3. *U2 R2 F R' U' R2 U' R2
*4. *U' F U2 R' U' R U' F U'
*5. *R2 F' R U2 F' U F U

*3x3x3*
*1. *L2 F2 R' D2 F2 U B2 F' U2 R2 B U' R2 F L' F' U2 R'
*2. *L' D' F2 D2 L F L' F D2 B F2 U' F2 R2 F2 D U'
*3. *U' F U R2 U B' D L' B' F' R' F' U B F L B2 U2
*4. *L B R B2 F R F2 R2 U2 B2 R B L F U2 R U F'
*5. *R2 U F' R U2 F' D2 L B2 U' F' R2 U' F' D B' F'

*4x4x4*
*1. *B Rw2 B L2 B Fw2 F' L' U R' U' B F' R2 D' R' F2 L D' Uw' Fw' F L' D' F D' B2 F' L' Rw2 R Uw2 Fw' Rw2 B2 Fw Rw' R Fw F
*2. *D' L F L' Rw' R B U' L2 F2 L' B' F' D Rw2 Uw' Fw2 L2 F Uw F Uw R U B2 L D Uw2 U2 Fw' D' R' D B' F2 D2 U B2 L2 B
*3. *B' R' B' D' Rw D2 Uw' R' Fw' F2 L' F2 Rw2 R2 D Uw' Rw2 Uw' L R2 D2 U2 L2 D2 B2 F2 D L Fw' F2 L Rw Fw' Uw' L2 D Uw F' R U'
*4. *U' F' R' B2 L' Rw' D2 Uw' B2 Fw2 L F2 U2 L' Fw Rw' F' R2 Uw' U' B' D B Fw Rw R2 Fw2 L2 Uw2 Fw F Uw2 F D' Uw2 Fw F' L D Uw2
*5. *Fw U' L' D2 Uw' U L D Uw L2 D Fw' R' Uw Rw2 U2 L Uw' F2 L B Fw' F' U Fw' R2 U2 Fw2 F Uw' R2 F2 Uw2 F2 D' B Rw2 D R U2

*5x5x5*
*1. *U F Dw L2 Lw2 Dw' Bw Lw Rw' D Rw' R U' R' D2 U B Lw' Bw' D B' L R' D U' Rw' F' Lw' R' Uw Bw2 Fw Rw2 B2 Dw2 B' Dw2 B Fw F' Lw' Rw2 F2 Dw' Lw2 D2 Dw B' D' Dw' U Lw' Rw' Dw' Rw D Rw' R' B Bw
*2. *R D' Dw' Uw Rw2 R U Bw Fw' R2 Dw' Uw L' Dw2 L Lw2 Fw R2 Bw' L Bw Uw' L' Lw' Uw2 U' Fw Lw' R2 D Bw' R' B Bw' Dw Uw2 L R' U' Bw Fw' F' L B2 L' B' F L' F2 U B' F Dw2 Uw' Rw Dw' L' B' Bw2 Uw2
*3. *D2 Rw R' Dw' Lw' B2 Uw Bw' R' B' Rw F2 L Lw' F' Dw2 R Uw R2 Dw Bw2 Dw2 L' Rw B' Fw2 Uw R' F2 U L' F L' Lw B2 Bw' Fw' D Bw R' D' Lw' F Lw U R' Fw D Dw' U Rw' U' F L Uw' B Uw2 R' D2 U
*4. *Uw' R Uw' Bw2 L2 Bw D' L2 D' Dw2 Fw2 D2 Dw' U2 Rw' Bw2 Lw2 D Rw' Dw2 B Rw B2 D2 Bw' Lw Dw' F2 U' Lw2 Bw' L B2 D2 B D' Dw2 Uw' F2 U B F2 L2 Rw2 D R' B' Rw2 Uw' L2 Rw R' Fw' D' Uw2 L' Uw U L' U'
*5. *Dw2 Lw2 R' D' F Dw B' L Bw' Lw D2 Uw' U R2 Uw' L F D2 Dw' F' Lw' F' U2 Rw2 B2 Dw2 Fw' Dw' Rw2 Uw' Fw' U B' Lw U' Lw D2 Uw R2 Bw' L2 Lw' R2 Bw' Lw' Rw2 R' B' L2 Fw' D2 L2 Lw Rw' D2 B' Dw2 B' Bw' F2

*6x6x6*
*1. *R 2U U2 B' U' 3F F L2 D' 2L2 2R R2 2D2 2B2 U' 2B L' 3R2 B 2F 2R2 2B2 2L2 2R2 D2 2F L2 3F 2U 2R 2B 3F' F' 2R' R' 2B 3R' 2R 2U2 3R2 D2 3U F' 2D 2U 2F' 2D U' B' D' 2F 2L2 D' 2D2 2F' 2D2 U2 L2 D' 2U 3R2 2D' 3U2 3F2 R2 F R 2F' L' 2F2 L' 2R 2B' 3F L 2U F2 R B L'
*2. *2F' F' 3R' 2R D2 2D 3U' L2 2L' 3R2 3F' L2 F D2 3U B2 2L' 3R R2 D2 F' 3U' 3R2 2D' 3F' 3R' B 2B' 2F2 D 3F L2 B2 D' 2U2 3F F' D' 2U' 3F' 2L R2 B2 2B2 2U' L' 3F2 3R 3F' 2D2 F D 2D 3U2 L D2 2U' B 2R' 2D 2F2 L2 2L' 2D' 3U' 2F2 2R' D' 2B2 R' 2D2 2R' R 3U' R 2D' 3F' D2 L' 3U
*3. *2F' R' D' 2U 2B 3F2 2F 3R' 2U L' 2R2 F2 3R2 F' L' B' 3F 2F F 3R 2R2 2U 3R2 B' 2D2 3R2 2B' 2R F 2R R 2F 3U R 3F' 2F D 3R 2R D' 2F' 2R' D' 3R' 2R2 2D' 3F' 2F 2D 3R' D' 3U' 2U2 R 2D' 2U' L' B2 2D' L U' 2F' L' 2L2 2R2 R' U2 B 2D2 2U2 B 2D' 2L' D U2 3F' F2 3R R 3U2
*4. *2B 2F U 2B2 D' B 2F2 D' 2D2 2L2 2U B2 R2 D2 2D' 2U2 U2 3R' R2 D' L2 B' 2D2 3R' B 2R2 2D' 3U' R2 B' 3R' R2 3F2 2L' 3U2 L2 3F2 L2 2F 3U' U2 2R2 2F F' 2U' L2 3R' R2 3U' B' 3F2 F' 3R' R2 D U2 L' B' 2D' R B L B2 D' 2D 3F F2 2D' F2 3R2 F' 2D 3U2 2U2 R' 2F D' 2F2 2R' F
*5. *3R' R2 2F' 2L' B 2L2 3R' R 2D' 2L 3F2 3U 2U' B2 2U F2 2R' 2D2 2U 3F' 2D' 2L 3F' L 2D' B' 2R' 3U2 2L 3F' F 2D2 3U2 2U2 3F F 3U' B2 L2 2F' R' F R' F 3R2 3U R 3U2 F D L2 R2 2F 3R' 2R2 2B2 L2 3U2 L 2L 2U' L2 2L2 B2 2B' F' 2U2 F 2D R2 B2 2B 3U2 F2 2U 2B 3F 2F2 F2 2L2

*7x7x7*
*1. *D2 3D 2U 2B' 3F2 L 2L 3R2 3D 2R2 2F2 L 2R B' 3U2 B' L 3F' 3D B2 U' 2B2 R2 3B2 2D' U' 2B2 3F' U' 3L 3B F' L2 3L' 3B' 3D2 3L 3R2 2B' U 2L2 2B' 2U' 2R 2B' L2 3R' R' D2 3D' B' 3F 2F R2 3B F2 3L' 3D2 U 2F2 3D2 2F' F2 R2 D' F 3D R2 2F 3U' L 3R' 2B 3R2 2D2 2F 2D2 L2 2R' 2U L R' U 2B2 F' 2D2 U 2F' 3L 2F 2D 2B2 3B2 2D' 3U2 U R' 2D' 2L U
*2. *2L2 2B' D2 2F 2R' F2 R D' 2L 2D2 R 3D B 3L D 3R2 B2 2F2 L2 2U' L' R D' 2U 3L2 B 2B 2L2 3U2 2R 2D 3D 2B 3F' L 2R' 2F 2R2 2D' 3R 2B 2F2 F2 3R2 2R' 3D 3U' 3F' F' 2D' 3B' 3U2 3B' D2 B' 3R2 U' 2L' 2D2 2U2 3L2 3R2 2R 2B2 3U' 2L' 2D 3D U 3R' B 3R2 D2 2R' B' 3F' 2L' 3D2 2B D' 3B2 2U2 2B L 2L' 3R2 D U' R2 3D' 3L2 F D' 2D2 R 3D2 3R 2D' 3F' 3R'
*3. *D 2L2 3F' 2R' 3B2 2U U2 2B2 3L 2R' 3U2 2B2 2U2 3R' 2U2 3R2 3U 2U' B2 3D 2U2 U' R B D2 2D 2U U2 3B' 3L B 2D' 3D2 3U2 B 3D2 2U B 2B' 2R' R 2F' 3R2 2U2 U 3R D2 F 3L D2 B 2D' 3U 3L2 B' R' 2B 2R' D' 3D 2L 2B L' R 2B 3F2 U 2L 3U' L2 2D2 2U' 2L 3R2 2R2 3B' L 3F L' 3L2 3U2 2F U2 3R2 3F' 2F2 2R2 B2 F' D2 3B' U 3B2 2R' 2F 3L2 2D' 3L2 D' 2R'
*4. *L' 2R' 2U 2B2 L 3L2 3F 2D2 U' 2B L2 2F' D' 3U2 U B F2 2U' U' 2L' 3L' 3D2 3L' 3R2 D2 L' 2D2 3U R' 3B2 2U 3L 2R 2D' 2U 3R2 2R 3B' 2F' U' 3F2 U' 2B2 2L2 D' F' 3D2 U2 2L' F2 D' 3R 2B2 3B' 3F' L2 B' L' 2D U' B2 3B2 2U U' 2B 2F2 D' 3F' D 3B2 D 2U L' R U' 3B2 3F' 2F2 3R 2F' D 2F' D B F 2L' 3U2 B 2B 2F' 3D2 L2 2B 3D' 3F2 3L2 3U2 2L2 3L' 2R'
*5. *2U2 3B2 2L2 3L' 2R' 2U2 3L' R' B 3F2 D L' 3L2 R 3B' 3U2 B2 2U 3R' F' 3U 2F' D2 2B' 3L2 2D' 3D' 2B' 2L2 2B D' B 2B' 2R' 3B2 2L' F 3R2 2D2 2U 3B 2L B' 2B' 3D2 3R' 2R 3F2 U' 3F 2D 2L 3R2 2R 3F2 F' U R' 2B R' F2 D' B2 3B2 3F L 2L' 2B F U' 2R2 2D 3B' 2L 3R2 U L' 2B 2L 2B 3U 2B 3B 2R2 2F2 2L2 F' 2L D2 3U2 2L R2 3F2 L2 2R' B 3B2 3F 3U 2F

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 U' R' U R' U2 R' U'
*2. *R U' R' F2 U R' U' F
*3. *U' R F' U2 R F' R F'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' F2 L2 R' B R2 F2 L D' R2 B' D2 R2 U' F D2 F2 U2
*2. *D2 R U R' B R2 B' F' L' R' F' D' L2 B2 D2 U F2 D2
*3. *U B2 F L' U' F' U' L2 B' U2 F2 L R D L U2 R2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' Fw2 D' B' Fw2 R Uw U2 B2 L' B2 F2 U2 B' Rw D' U2 L' Rw' R Fw2 U L' D Uw Fw' L' Fw F2 Rw B Rw2 D2 F D2 U2 Rw2 F' D2 Fw
*2. *Fw2 F2 L2 D2 B2 Fw' F2 R2 B2 F' D L2 Rw2 D' U2 R2 F R' Fw' F D Uw Fw2 U B F' U2 L U' R2 D F L' U2 Fw' D Fw2 L R Uw
*3. *F2 Rw' Fw' L Rw' R U Rw' U Fw' F D L2 R2 F Rw' Fw D2 B2 D Uw' L' B L Fw' U' F2 U' Rw R2 F' R Fw2 U F Uw2 F' Rw' R2 B

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' D' R Uw2 U2 Bw Fw F' R2 Uw' Lw D' Rw' Dw2 U Fw Lw' D2 U' F Rw' R2 B' D Bw2 D Uw2 Lw2 D U2 Rw Bw R2 Bw2 Uw B2 L2 F Dw' U' B F' U' Lw Fw Rw R D Rw2 Fw' R' D' Fw2 Lw2 R B' F2 L' Lw Uw'
*2. *Bw U2 F2 L Lw D2 U' L2 Bw Fw' R2 U' B' Lw2 B' Dw' Lw' Bw2 R Fw2 Lw2 Dw' Uw' U' B L B L Lw2 Rw2 Fw' U F2 Rw' Dw2 U' F' U2 Lw' Uw' B2 Fw' Uw2 B2 Bw' L2 Dw' Uw' Bw' Lw Bw' Dw Uw F2 Dw B' Lw' B' Lw' Uw
*3. *L2 Lw' U Bw' L Uw Fw' Lw U2 L2 Dw' Rw' B' L' R2 D' U' Bw2 Fw' D Rw D2 B' D B' D' Bw Lw U R' D' U' L Rw' D Fw Rw R D2 B2 L' D2 L2 Lw R2 Fw' Rw' B2 Dw' Fw' Uw U2 B Bw2 D L Lw' F' Rw2 Uw2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F' D2 U' B2 R' U L' B R' B2 R B R F D' L2 R'
*2. *U2 B2 F' U2 R' B2 L2 F2 R2 U' F2 U2 F L U2 L F' U
*3. *B U L' R D L' U' B D B2 L2 D F' L B2 D' U'
*4. *B' L' B' F2 U' R2 B R F' D2 U2 F2 D' L' F L2 D R2
*5. *F' U' F' D R2 F' L U R2 F D2 L U' R2 U' F R' U
*6. *F2 D2 U R2 B' L2 F' D' B F' D2 R' D B R2 B F' L2
*7. *D L' B U2 R2 D2 B R' F' L2 R' D B2 D' B2 D L
*8. *B2 R' D F' U2 B2 R' D U' R D2 R F' D2 U B2 R2
*9. *R2 U2 R B D2 U2 L2 D2 L' U' R B' R' U' L' R' U' R
*10. *L U' F2 U' L U F D U L' D2 U2 B' U2 F D F U'
*11. *R' U' F L2 U2 B2 R D' L' D' R D' B' D2 L U'
*12. *F' U2 L' F R2 F L D' B2 R D R2 F R2 B' F' D'
*13. *F' L' F' L' F D2 U2 L' D U' L2 U R2 F2 U' R U
*14. *L D' F' L2 D2 L B2 F' L R' D' L F R U' R D'
*15. *F' L2 D2 L R2 D B2 L D L' R' D L D U2 B2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F2 D B' R' D' R2 D' B2 U' F R F R' F' D' B' F U2
*2. *R2 U2 L B' R F2 U R D F2 D' R' F' L B D' F U
*3. *L R F2 L D' L' U2 F' U L' B' L B2 D F L2 B' R U'
*4. *D2 F2 R2 U R D F2 R' F' D' R U' B2 F' D' U' L' R'
*5. *F U' B' F' D' R' F R' F D2 B' L' D2 L' R U2 F2 D'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F2 D' B U2 L' R2 B2 R B2 F2 L D U L2 F' D' R
*2. *D B' R' B2 D' F L U' B' D2 L U2 L D2 B2 R F2
*3. *D R' U' B2 D' B R2 F L D B' R' B F L' U' B R2
*4. *B D2 F' R U B L2 B U2 R2 D2 U' F D2 L' F2 U'
*5. *L U B D R' D' F L R2 F2 R' F' D2 U' B2 U2 L2 U2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D' F' L U L2 B2 L' U2 R F2 D2 B2 F' U2 R2 B D2 R
*2. *U' L2 B2 R' D2 U B' D F' L2 D2 B' L R2 D R D2 U'
*3. *F' U L D F L R2 U' L D' F2 L2 F2 U F' D B R
*4. *B' D2 R B' F' U' L D2 F2 L D U B2 F' L F' R2 U
*5. *F2 R U2 B D' U2 L B' L D2 F' D B2 R D L U2 F'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *U2 F R D' F' L2 U R U' L D' L2 F' R2 D F L D'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U R U2 F2 U' F R2 U2 R'
*3. *B2 R' D' U' L' B' D L' F2 R2 U R2 U' L D R D2 U2
*4. *B2 R2 Uw U2 Fw' F L2 Rw2 D Uw2 L R D2 U' L2 Rw D2 B' U R Uw B2 R2 F Uw L' Fw2 F' L Fw Uw' Rw' B2 Fw2 F' L2 R' Uw L B

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F' U2 R F U2 R' F' U' F2 U2
*3. *U2 R B' R2 B' U' F L D' L' U2 R B2 L2 F' L D
*4. *Uw' B' Fw' F' D Uw' R B' D Uw U2 Rw F' L2 Uw2 B2 Fw' Rw F' L' B' F Rw' R Fw' Uw2 L2 B Uw' L2 Fw' L' Fw2 F' D L2 F2 Rw' Fw Rw'
*5. *B2 F2 D2 B Bw' Lw Rw2 R' F Uw Bw' D' Dw B2 Fw2 F2 Lw' R2 D B2 Bw2 Uw2 Bw Dw2 Lw2 Dw Uw F2 Uw' U B Rw' Bw2 D2 Dw' U Bw2 D L2 Lw2 Rw Bw Rw2 D' Uw' U' B Lw' Bw' F' Lw' Bw' F L D' Dw' B' Bw2 Fw U

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=6,d=0 / dUdU u=3,d=-2 / ddUU u=-3,d=5 / UdUd u=-2,d=2 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=-5 / UdUd
*2. *UUdd u=6,d=0 / dUdU u=-2,d=-1 / ddUU u=2,d=-2 / UdUd u=-1,d=-3 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=4 / UdUd
*3. *UUdd u=-4,d=-4 / dUdU u=-3,d=-4 / ddUU u=5,d=1 / UdUd u=1,d=4 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=1 / dUUd
*4. *UUdd u=-3,d=-1 / dUdU u=-5,d=6 / ddUU u=-3,d=5 / UdUd u=3,d=4 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=-5 / dddU
*5. *UUdd u=6,d=4 / dUdU u=-3,d=3 / ddUU u=0,d=-4 / UdUd u=-5,d=2 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=0 / dUUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R' B' R' L B' U' L' r b u'
*2. *U' L U R B R U' B' R' l r u
*3. *U B' L U' R U' R' L' b'
*4. *U R B R' L' R' U B' r' u'
*5. *L' U' B L B L U' B' l r b u

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,-4) (0,-3) (0,3) (-3,1) (6,3) (0,3) (3,0) (3,0) (-3,0) (-4,0) (1,0) (2,0) (-1,0) (0,3) (2,4) (3,4) (0,2) (1,2) (0,0)
*2. *(0,-4) (0,-2) (-3,0) (6,5) (3,4) (-3,4) (-2,0) (6,2) (-1,3) (2,1) (2,5) (0,3) (6,3) (5,4) (0,2) (0,4) (0,0)
*3. *(0,2) (0,-2) (-3,3) (6,3) (-3,3) (0,5) (0,3) (4,4) (2,4) (-2,4) (0,2) (-4,0) (-4,0) (-2,0) (6,0) (6,0) (2,4) (0,0)
*4. *(0,6) (0,6) (-3,0) (6,1) (-1,0) (4,3) (6,2) (0,2) (0,4) (6,0) (0,2) (0,3) (0,3) (-2,0) (2,2) (0,2) (-1,0) (6,5) (0,0)
*5. *(0,3) (6,0) (6,0) (0,2) (-2,3) (6,3) (-3,3) (3,3) (0,3) (3,3) (-4,0) (4,1) (5,2) (0,3) (-4,0) (4,0) (4,0) (0,0)


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 20, 2010)

*2x2:* (2.75), 2.96, (5.18), 5.16, 3.08 = 3.73
*3x3:* (9.00), 9.38, 11.87, 10.08, (13.86) = 10.44
*4x4:* 45.21, 59.56, (40.69), (1:18.80), 46.28 = 50.35
*5x5:* 1:40.71, (1:29.53), 1:45.99, (DNF), 1:41.28 = 1:42.66
*7x7:* (5:49.21), 5:29.78, 5:20.93, (5:00.30), 5:35.77 = 5:28.83
*3x3 BLD:* DNF, DNF, 1:47.55 = 1:47.55
*OH:* 20.90, 19.83, (18.94), 21.56, (22.21) = 20.76
*Magic:* 1.34, 2.21, 1.28, (1.22), (13.09) = 1.61
*Master Magic:* (3.81), 4.27, (7.78), 4.30, 7.71 = 5.43
*Square-1:* 50.58, 51.75, 36.08, (34.81), (54.40) = 46.14
*Pyraminx:* 8.78, 13.31, (6.61), 8.02, (17.52) = 10.04
*2x2 BLD:* 26.75, DNF, 27.36 = 26.75
*234 relay:* 1:07.99
*2345 relay:* DNF
*3x3 with feet:* 4:27.61, 3:39.11, (2:33.91), 3:28.43, (4:39.58) = 3:51.72
*Multi BLD:* 2/2 in 7:20.16
*Match the scramble:* 1:55.83, (DNF), (1:30.64), 2:40.52, 1:50.08 = 2:08.81
*Clock:* 23.27, 24.61, (35.47), 22.19, (21.93) = 23.36
*Megaminx:* (2:19.81), (1:51.93), 2:03.33, 1:54.84, 2:14.96 = 2:04.38
*Fewest Moves:* 35 moves
Scramble: U2 F R D' F' L2 U R U' L D' L2 F' R2 D F L D'
Solution: R F B2 U' L' B2 R' F y U L' U L U2 L' U L U R U R' U' R U R' U L U2 L2 B' R B L B' R' B (35)
Explanation: R F B2 U' L' B2 R' F (8/8) x-Cross
y U L' U L U2 L' U L (8/16) 2nd pair
U R U R' U' R U R' (8/24) 3rd pair
U L U2 (3/27) finnishing F2L + 1st move of commutator
L2 B' R B L B' R' B (8/35) 3-corner-cycle commutator


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 21, 2010)

2x2x2: 7.30, (5.50), 8.41, (8.43), 8.22 = 7.98 - I'm starting to re-learn the (3 move) Guidmond algs. Hopefully I'll be sub6 within a few weeks practice  I've started looking at the PLL on the D layer during separation, it should help me recoginize PBL better.

3x3x3: (22.28), (18.00), 19.72, 18.58, 19.65 = 19.32 - I have been doing good all day, a sub20 average of 50, a sub20 average of 12, and two sub19 averages of 12. I was a bit nervous but I did rather well for myself 

PyraMinx: 21.30, (35.77), (13.58), 20.75, 14.53 = 18.86 - Wow, those sub15 cases were EASY! I need some like that at Dayton!


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 21, 2010)

3x3: 15.84, 16.83, 14.50, 15.34, 15.08 = 15.42

3x3 OH: 20.84, 15.81, 14.66, 15.11, 19.00 = 16.64

Done with stackmat. Ruined what was supposed to be a good average.


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 21, 2010)

2x2: 9.63, 9.56, (10.83), (6.77), 10.44 = 9.87 Easy scrambles
2x2 BLD: DNF, 6:47.50, DNF = 6:47.50 OMG first 2x2 BLD success ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
3x3: 44.77, 49.21, (39.78), (1:01.18), 1:00.36 = 51.44 Stuffed up cross on the 4th and pop on 5th
OH: 2:04.19, (2:02.80), 2:03.16, (2:08.88), 2:06.17 = 2:04.50
4x4: 8:33.11, (6:11.25), 7:55.13, (DNF), 7:31.89 = 8:00.04 Epic fail
2-3-4 Relay: 9:48.17 Epic fail
Mega: (5:59.47), 5:15.18, (4:41.90), 4:43.67, 5:19.03 = 5:06.22 New average PB!!1
Pyra: 9.31, (9.16), 10.40, (12.44), 10.47 = 10.06
Magic: 1.16, (1.08), 1.26, 1.11, (1.34) = 1.17 New AVG PB and single PB


----------



## cubefan4848 (Oct 21, 2010)

3x3- 28.96, 24.47, 22.70, 36.69, 29.55= 27.66 
Decent Averaqe 
3x3 OH- 1:42.50, 1:20.11, 1:24.70, 1:18.79, 1:16.69= 1:21.20
Pretty bad
4x4- 2:56.98, 2:49.69, 2:47.93, 2:57.05, 2:52.54= 2:53.07
Decent average
5x5- 4:36.98, 4:39.03, 4:10.65, DNF(10:57.56), 4:26.76
New best average
Pyraminx- 6.23, 8.44, 5.81, 4.50, 6.08= 6.04
Another Decent average


----------



## MrMoney (Oct 21, 2010)

*Ramadan Sulejman:*

Ramadan Sulejman:


----------



## JunwenYao (Oct 21, 2010)

Junwen Yao

2x2x2: 4.94, (4.51), (6.53), 5.10, 4.86 = 4.97
3x3x3: 16.01, (19.39), 15.85, (15.06), 17.70 = 16.52
4x4x4: 1:06.87, 1:04.85, 1:09.45, (56.24), (1:12.38) = 1:07.06
3x3x3OH: 30.34, 30.55, 33.43, (29.71), (43.13) = 31.44

pyra: 9.01, 12.93, (7.07), 8.31, (27.92) = 10.08


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Oct 21, 2010)

2x2: 6.35, 7.37, DNF(11.78), 5.44, 12.60 = 8.78 

Screwed up. The 5.44 and the 7 was the only CLL I knew. Didn't have the time to relearn them.

3x3: 16.09, 15.34, 18.80, 17.26, 18.28 =17.21

Pretty good. The 15 had a horrible cross, but had a PLL skip to make up for it.

Clock: 21.80, 20.09, 22.34, DNF(31.24), 23.75 = 22.63

D'OH! So close to sub-20. I lost focus on the 31, and the last three solves weren't very lucky at all.

3x3 FMC: 43 HTM



Spoiler



Scramble with Yellow top Blue front: U2 F R D' F' L2 U R U' L D' L2 F' R2 D F L D'

Solution: First F2L pair and cross piece: x2 R' D2 
Second cross piece and "accidental" F2L pair: F' L' B 
Third cross piece and "sorta Double X-Cross" : F U L' U' L2 U L
Cross piece on front and 2x2 Block at the back (this is really neat; I found this and it saved the whole solve): U L F L' R2 
Insert last pair VH/ZBF2L: y' R' F R F'
OLL (COLL actually, t'was a Niklas): (U) L' U R U' L U R' 
PLL: (U) M2 U M' U2 M U M2

So the whole solutions is: x2 R' D2 F' L' B F U L' U' L2 U L U L F L' R2 y' R' F R F' U L' U R U' L U R' U M2 U M' U2 M U M2

My first ever FMC challenge. Very fun. I took about half an hour, so this solution is a bit sloppy. And an extra 20 minutes of typing and double and triple checking the solution and notations. I got VERY lucky though, I just scrambled the cube and went at it, with no previous experience of it whatsoever. Lucky I learnt the backwards U perm. I want to see some of you pros' solutions! Sorry if some of you dislike this format of presenting, it's my first, and I wasn't very comfortable with the other formats.



Thanks Mr Money for pointing out that slice moves are counted as double turns. So, no sub-40 after all.


----------



## Laura O (Oct 21, 2010)

*3x3x3*: (19.50), (24.68), 22.47, 24.33, 23.53 = 23.44
*Clock*: 7.78, (6.46), 8.32, 8.33, (8.36) = 8.14


----------



## MrMoney (Oct 21, 2010)

xXzaKerXx said:


> 3x3 FMC: 38 HTM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You do realize slice-moves count as two moves?


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Oct 21, 2010)

MrMoney said:


> You do realize slice-moves count as two moves?



No, I don't, will fix it right away.


----------



## MrMoney (Oct 21, 2010)

xXzaKerXx said:


> No, I don't, will fix it right away.


 
I am 99% sure about it, wow I hope I am not wrong:confused:


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 21, 2010)

Yeah, your not wrong.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Oct 21, 2010)

xXzaKerXx said:


> No, I don't, will fix it right away.


 


Zane_C said:


> Yeah, your not wrong.


 
You're both right. Means I've got to use that old U-perm but count two moves for every M move. Thanks again for pointing it out.


----------



## coinman (Oct 21, 2010)

2x2x2. 7.83 (6.55) 10.72 10.36 (10.75) = 9.64
Good start.. 

3x3x3. 22.30 25.40 (DNF) (20.56) 28.46 = 25.37

4x4x4. 1:57.43 (1:33.05) 2:00.63 2:19.06 (2.22.18) = 2:05.71. 
Good start.. 1:33.05 is PB.


----------



## Elliot (Oct 21, 2010)

2x2: 5.47, (5.36), (7.14), 5.77, 5.81 = 5.68
3x3: 13.77, (12.98), (17.12), 15.65, 13.91 = 14.44
4x4: (1:05.38), 1:08.22, (1:25.65+), 1:19.71, 1:16.34 = 1:14.76


----------



## 04mucklowd (Oct 21, 2010)

6.23, 3.17, 5.79, 4.78, 4.34 = 4.97
Rubbesh


----------



## Edam (Oct 21, 2010)

*3x3* (18.08), 14.91, 15.63, (14.08), 16.28 = *15.61* nice


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 21, 2010)

_jamesdeanludlow_

*2x2* - 11.30 9.16 8.86 8.30 14.56 = *9.77*
*3x3* - 18.11 21.05 24.00 18.78 18.63 = *19.49*
*4x4* - 1.15.58 1.15.68 1.23.91 1.20.66 1.02.00 = *1.17.31*
*5x5* - 2.20.31 2.42.11 2.31.97 2.17.08 2.20.31 = *2.24.20*
*6x6* - 4.30.83 3.58.99 4.21.22 4.26.78 4.39.28 = *4.26.28*
*7x7* - 7.07.41 7.24.31 7.04.41 6.56.72 7.39.15 = *7.12.34*
*OH * - 56.56 45.71 55.72 48.41 1.00.18 = *53.56*
*MTS* - 1.30.81 1.26.86 1.33.28 1.13.61 DNF = *1.26.98*
*2-4 Relay* - *2.00.90*
*2-5 Relay* - *4.20.74*
*Magic* - 3.69+ 1.58 3.46+ 3.53+ 1.61 = *2.87* _Comment - new tight strings are causing havoc with +2s_
*Master Magic* - 2.80 2.80 2.97 2.77 3.80 = *2.86*
*Clock* - 16.34 15.16 DNF 13.22 12.88 = *14.91*
*Megaminx* - 2.16.53 2.28.83 2.39.16 2.30.63 2.52.88 = *2.32.87*
*Pyraminx* - DNF 20.13 16.50 19.34 19.66 = *19.71*
*Sq1* - 49.88 1.05.25 1.04.58 1.00.97 57.59 = *1.01.05*
*FMC* - *59 moves *


Spoiler



F' B L' R' U' B F R2
z2 R' U' R U' F' U' F
R' U R U L' U' L
R' U R U' R' U' R
U L U L' U L' B L B'
y2 R U y' L' U' y R' U R B R'
y' U' R U' L' U R' U2 L U' L' U2' L


----------



## Diniz (Oct 21, 2010)

Diniz

*Pyraminx:* 9.82, 15.24, 9.10, 9.68, 15.32 = 11.58
*SQ-1:* 1:18.51, 55.32, 38.50, 1:00.36, 32.15 = 51.39
*Magic:* 1.44, 1.46, 1.43, 1.94, 1.52 = 1.47
*Master Magic:*


----------



## Neo63 (Oct 21, 2010)

Square-1: 16.00, 16.56, 16.53, 21.22, 14.17 = 16.36
Oddly consistently bad
2x2: 4.04, 4.03, 4.99, 3.61, 4.03 = 4.03
Wow sub-4 fail
2x2BLD: DNF[18.06], 33.76, DNF[43.39] = 33.76
4x4: 1:07.01, 1:13.07[OP], 1:10.43, 1:02.09, 1:01.31 = 1:06.51
Good singles
3x3: 15.08, 16.32, 15.58, 11.53, 14.73 = 15.13


----------



## PeterV (Oct 22, 2010)

PeterV:

2x2x2: (7.71), 6.27, (3.52), 6.19, 7.25 = *6.57 avg.*

3x3x3: 22.90, 25.50, (21.05), 26.28, (30.78) = *24.89 avg.*

Square-1: 1:23.46 (P), (1:58.56 (P)), (59.43), 1:24.33, 1:24.88 (P) = *1:24.22 avg.*


----------



## ArcticxWolf (Oct 22, 2010)

2x2: (5.77), 7.34, (7.57), 6.25, 7.31 = 6.97
3x3: 15.77, (19.38), 13.97, 15.40, (13.30) = 15.05
3x3 OH: (43.84), (31.25), 39.34, 33.08, 38.88+ = 37.10
Sq-1: 17.52, 20.17, (23.33), 18.69, (15.57) = 18.79

Nice scrambles for 3x3


----------



## Faz (Oct 22, 2010)

3x3: 7.27, 9.30, 7.78, 7.29, 7.72 = 7.60
3x3BLD: 1:10.86, DNF[1:03.04], 1:03.54 = 1:03.54
2x2: 2.46, 2.72, 3.22, 1.94, 2.41 = 2.53
2x2BLD 13.78+, 8.90, 7.03 = 7.03
4x4: 40.50, 42.96, 43.95, 45.76, 40.97 = 42.63
Ugh i hate my mini qj


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Oct 22, 2010)

2x2:
3x3:
4x4:
5x5:
6x6:
7x7:
pyraminx:
megaminx:
sq-1:
clock:
fewest moves count:
magic:
master magic:
2x2 bld:
3x3 bld: DNF DNF 16:23.00 = 16:23.00
3x3 OH:


----------



## KboyForeverB (Oct 22, 2010)

Fail 4x4, 7x7 etc...
Of course all avgs are 3 0f 5 

2x2: 3.86 3.50 (8.15) (3.13) 4.39 = 3.92
3x3: 16.24 17.72 (DNF) (13.58) 15.06 = 16.34
4x4: 1:25.53 1:15.87 (1:29.41) 1:22.10 (1:15.32) = 1:21.17
5x5: (2:03.12) (2:29.73) 2:25.91 2:07.05 2:23.90 = 2:18.95
6x6: (6:54.91) (4:54.57) 6:30.08 5:27.20 6:04.61 = 6:00.63
7x7: (8:24.71) 8:14.12 8:15.48 8:14.48 (7:35.36) = 8:14.69

2x2-4x4: 1:44.45 (Splits) 2x2: 4.5 3x3: 17 4x4: 1:23.50
2x2-5x5: 3:55.82 (Splits) 2x2: 3.88 3x3: 18.5 4x4: 1:31.08 5x5: 2:03.01

OH: (59.87) 40.55 (36.34) 43.14 36.61 = 40.10
Pyra: 12.96 12.90 (9.58) 11.46 (16.66) = 12.44
Mega: (3:05.23+) 2:48.98 2:49.13 (2:42.06) 2:54.74 = 2:50.95
Sq-1: 1:38.54 1:32.24 (1:01.14+) (DNF) 1:12.08 = 1:27.62
Clock: (DNF) 25.65 28.21 (20.00) 20.92 = 24.93
Magic: 1.06 0.90 (2.34) (0.89) 1.21 = 1.06
MasterMgc: 5.07 (6.11) 4.82 (4.21) 4.59 = 4.83

3x3WF: (8:53.36) (5:59.49) 7:53.73 7:12.54 8:16.36 = 7:39.10 I did it on a wooden floor
3x3MTS: (1:31.57) 3:39.30 (DNF) 2:59.84 3:01.53 = 3:13.56 first one was lucky
2x2 BLD: DNF(55.73) DNF(6.27) 27.43 = 27.43 FTW!!!
3x3 BLD: DNF(8:14.57) 7:39.09 DNF(58.34) = Best: 7:39.09 1st was fail corners, 2nd easy scramble and 3rd I realised I totally stuffed up

FMC: 45 = kinda fail but i was still getting used to everything
Highlight page to see solution
2x2x2 Block + edge pair (7) R' U' D' R' D' R' D'
Finish F2L (19) U R2 F' R F' U R' F R D R' D' U R' U' B U' B' U
OLL: (10)u' R' U R' U' R U R' U' R2
PLL: (10) D' L2 D R D' L2 D R' D B'


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 22, 2010)

KboyForeverB said:


> Magic: 1.06 0.90 (2.34) (0.89) 1.21 = 1.06


Wowz. Crazy. Is 0.89 PB? Not that I care about magic or anything, but I recognise that as fast  Too bad about the last solve.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Oct 22, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Wowz. Crazy. Is 0.89 PB? Not that I care about magic or anything, but I recognise that as fast  Too bad about the last solve.


 
0.89 is PB, avg PB is 0.97. It seems whenever I take a break from magic. I get better


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 22, 2010)

4x4: 52.01, 49.73, 49.42, (44.37), (59.14) = 50.39
Sq1: 15.26, 15.98, (16.44), 15.53, (7.59) = 15.59 Awful, bar the last solve =/


----------



## SimonWestlund (Oct 22, 2010)

2x2: 2.41, 2.52, 3.67, 3.09, 2.52 = 2.71
3x3: 10.64, 9.34, 10.39, 10.50, 9.36 = 10.08
4x4: 50.37, 47.55, 49.89, 50.54, 44.71 = 49.27
5x5: 1:38.84, 1:37.08, 1:33.39, 1:39.95, 1:29.71 = 1:36.44
6x6: 2:55.26, 2:58.09, 2:56.42, 2:54.01, 2:43.09 = 2:55.23
7x7: 5:09.83, 4:31.34, 4:54.97, 4:50.19, 4:59.18 = 4:54.78
2x2 BLD: 26.15, 23.90, 13.41+ = 13.41
3x3 BLD: DNF, 1:35.21, DNF = 1:35.21
4x4 BLD: DNF, 11:44, DNS = 11:44
Multi BLD: 2/3 11:46 - 2 flipped edges -.-
3x3 OH: 20.34, 21.30, 18.58, 20.27, 19.58 = 20.07
3x3 WF: 1:31.45, 1:42.40, 1:56.76, 2:04.03, 1:47.71 = 1:48.96
3x3 MTS: 1:08.97, 1:24.36, 1:10.91, 50.63, 1:10.43 = 1:10.10
2-4 relay: 1:03.59
2-5 relay: 2:44.63
Magic: 1.50, 1.61, 1.40, 1.33, 1.33 = 1.41
Master Magic: 3.40, 3.51, 3.63, 3.42, 3.28 = 3.44
Clock: 13.65, 10.22, 12.14, 10.32, 10.84 = 11.10
Megaminx: 1:02.46, 1:00.30, 56.43, 54.02, 58.65 = 58.46
Pyraminx: 5.81, 5.70, 4.48, 6.06, 3.61 = 5.33
Square-1: 22.18, 27.18, 17.40, 27.66, 13.17 = 22.25

3x3 FMC: 38



Spoiler



Scramble: U2 F R D' F' L2 U R U' L D' L2 F' R2 D F L D'
Solution: R F R D R D U' R U2 R2 F U2 R U2 B' R' B R2 U' R U' B U B2 U2 B U B' U B R' U' R U' R' U2 R U (38)

2x2x2: R F R D R D (6)
2x2x3: U' R U2 R2 F (11)
F2L#3: U2 R U2 B' R' B *R'* (18)
F2L#4: *R'* U' R U' B U *B'* (25)
LL: *B'* U2 B U B' U B R' U' R U' R' U2 R U (40)

2 moves cancel.
Ok solution.. improvisation with sunes on LL


----------



## Lumej (Oct 22, 2010)

*4x4:* 2:37.91, 2:03.48, 1:47.48, (2:39.83), (1:35.03) = 2:09.62 that's bad
*5x5:* 4:12.42 3:44.38, (3:16.00), (4:16.44), 3:54.86 = 3:57.22
*3x3:* (19.50) 24.40, (24.93), 19.88, 24.14 = 22.81
*2x2:* 10.81 10.32, (14.18), (9.66), 11.08 = 10.74
*3x3oh:* (56.66), 1:08.29, 1:04.06 (1:17.83), 1:00.88 = 1:04.41
*2x2bld:* 1:10.03. 1:00.56, 1:48.38 = 1:00.56
If I end a solve and there's only one move missing it's a +2. Is that the same in BLD?
*sq-1:* 1:40.35, (1:26.76), (DNF), 1:59.74, 3:40.13 = 2:26.74
*magic:* 2.74, (1.66), 2.28, (3.13), 1.68 = 2.23
*234:* DNF I forgot the 2x2 xD
*2345:* 5:56.28
*MTS:* 1:28.58, 1:31.25, (1:34.23), 1:30.73, (1:24.93) = 1:30.19
*megaminx:* (4:28.43), 4:00.27, 3:52.38, (3:29.03), 3:56.84 = 3:56.50
*clock:* 58.92, (28.44), 36.43, (1:03.05), 33.47 = 42.94
*3x3bld:* DNF, DNF, 4:42.97 = 4:42.97
*3x3wf:* 4:46.00, (3:27.08), 5:19.58, 3:44.47, (5:56.31) = 4:36.68
The last one would've been a sub-3 PB, but I messed up the A-Perm... =(
*3x3multibld:* 0/2 = DNF One was a M2 off
*7x7:* 12:54.06, (10:59.00), 12:46.81, 12:14.74, (13:22.19) = 12:38.54

@Cornelius: Okay, thanks.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 22, 2010)

Lumej said:


> If I end a solve and there's only one move missing it's a +2. Is that the same in BLD?


 
Yeah.


----------



## Krag (Oct 22, 2010)

*2x2x2:* (5.91), 7.18, 7.37, 6.44, (7.70) *=7.00*

*3x3x3:* (29.39), 29.31, 26.84, 27.50, (24.79) *=27.88*
Not happy.

*4x4x4:* 2:14.88, 2:16.10, (2:49.02), 2:14.01, (2:06.63) *=2:15.00*

*Magic:* 1.72, 1.75, (1.71), 1.80, (1.94) *=1.76*

*Pyraminx:* 13.16, 17.62, (11.90), 12.48, (18.17) *=14.42*


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Oct 22, 2010)

FMC:

Scramble: U2 F R D' F' L2 U R U' L D' L2 F' R2 D F L D'
Solution: B' R D' R D' B R' F' R B' R' F D' B' D2 B' F2 D' B2 D F' B D2 U' B2 R' F (*27*)

I used inverse scramble with premove B, and for that the solution is: 
F' R B2 U D2 B' F D' B2 D F2 B D2 B D F' R B R' F R B' D R' D R'

I will add explanations later. Very happy with this


----------



## Evan Liu (Oct 23, 2010)

*2x2:* 5.56 5.75 (7.28) 5.28 (4.92) => 5.53

*3x3:* 16.62 (17.76) 15.44 17.15 (11.74) => 16.40

Comment: 11.74 last layer was 6-move T OLL + AUF.

*4x4:* 1:11.18 1:12.85 1:09.08 (1:08.23) (1:13.78) => 1:11.04

*5x5:* 2:55.39 (3:03.30) (2:29.97) 2:48.83 2:49.75 => 2:51.32

*2x2 BLD:* DNF DNF 22.09 => 22.09

*3x3 OH:* 33.60 34.35 36.88 (41.82) (32.42) => 34.94

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 1:33.02

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* 4:39.59

*Magic:* 1.29 (1.44) (1.23) 1.40 1.23 => 1.31

*Master Magic:* 3.01 3.06 (4.07) 3.04 (2.89) => 3.04

*Clock:* (16.69) (13.11) 16.41 16.55 16.42 => 16.46

*Pyraminx:* 12.53 14.77 (9.54) 10.71 (DNF) => 12.67

*Square-1:* 1:22.71 (1:12.48) 2:14.50 (2:57.33) 2:02.58 => 1:53.26


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 23, 2010)

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 3:25.51
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 8:13.80
3x3x3 One Handed: 1:16.55, 1:11.21, 1:12.89, (51.03), (1:26.78) = 1:13.55

2x2x2: 11.15, 10.39, (9.41), (17.16), 10.74 = 10.76
3x3x3: (30.46), 35.51, (39.22), 35.45, 35.90 = 35.62
4x4x4: (2:45.42), (1:59.03), 2:21.92, 2:21.02, 2:13.45 = 2:18.80
5x5x5: 3:55.46, (5:02.78), (3:48.00), 4:11.04, 3:56.57 = 4:01.02
6x6x6: 7:26.50, (7:00.98), 7:45.20, 7:35.65, (8:27.32) = 7:35.78
Magic: 2.15, (2.18), (2.05), 2.13, 2.07 = 2.12
Master Magic: (8.26), 6.93, (5.99), 7.36, 7.36 = 7.22
Clock: 19.12, (19.02), 19.48, 20.90, (21.72) = 19.83
Square-1: 3:09.17, 2:05.77, (3:51.82), (1:37.70), 1:54.52 = 2:23.15
MegaMinx: 5:08.69, (5:12.64), (4:40.88), 5:06.81+, 4:48.63 = 5:01.38
PyraMinx: 19.37, (23.63), (11.45), 20.25, 19.97 = 19.86


----------



## Micael (Oct 23, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough).


I am a contender for the first to ask 

3x3x3BLD: DNF 1:51.52 1:36.52
3x3x3multiBLD: 12/15 in 56:40 (36:02)


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 23, 2010)

2x2: 4.31, 3.61, 4.06, 4.72, 5.68=4.36
3x3: (8.68), 15.77, 18.61, (20.36), 17.68 (omg 8.68 geez)
Magic: 1.00,1.21,1.03,DNF,1.83=1.36


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 23, 2010)

Micael said:


> I am a contender for the first to ask
> 
> 3x3x3BLD: DNF 1:51.52 1:36.52
> 3x3x3multiBLD: 12/15 in 56:40 (36:02)


 
Impressive! Nice. Let me know in advance if you really want them. I think Tim asked for them fairly early on from Arnaud, but he only used them once or twice, and then Arnaud stopped providing them.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 23, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Impressive! Nice. Let me know in advance if you really want them. I think Tim asked for them fairly early on from Arnaud, but he only used them once or twice, and then Arnaud stopped providing them.


 
...but when an if Tim did that it was when the old rules were still valid.
I am pretty sure no one has tried more than 15 the last two years when 
you have only one hour.

So go for it next week Micael !! (I'm impressed too and I know pretty
well what you can do).


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 23, 2010)

*Cubenovice

3x3x3:* (45.98), 51.31, (52.70), 51.69, 47.20 = 50.07

*2x2x2BLD*: DNF, DNF, 8:10.33 = 8:10.33
Wow, 2-3 weeks without trying BLD and I already have difficulties getting the memo in...
Lol at 1st scramble with four cubies already in pace!

*FMC: 39 HTM*
Pb
R F R D R D F U2 R F2 U F2 R' F B' R' B F2 U' F R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' U' R U R' U R U2 R' = 39


Spoiler



R F R D R D 2x2x2 * 6/6*
F U2 R F2 U F2 2x2x3 *6/12*
R' F B' R' B *F' * EO 1st part *6/18*
* F'* U' F EO 2nd part * 3/21*
R2 U' R2 U *R* 3rd F2L slot *5/26*
*R* U' R' U2 R U' R' F2L * 7/33*
U' you'll see why... *1/34*
R U R' U R U2 R' One Sune to finish them all *7/41*
* 2 moves* cancelled = 39

R F R D R D F U2 R F2 U F2 R' F B' R' B *F2* U' F R2 U' R2 U *R2* U' R' U2 R U' R' U' R U R' U R U2 R'


----------



## Cride5 (Oct 23, 2010)

*2x2:* 5.95, (4.36), 6.14, 5.49, (7.63) => *5.86*

*3x3:* (14.40), 21.38, (21.54), 17.58, 19.54 => *19.50*

*4x4:* (2:27.70), 2:14.25, 2:22.10, (2:10.62), 2:19.20 => *2:18.52*
Improving... 

*2x2 BLD:* 1:55.73, DNF, 2:07.58 => *1:55.73*

*3x3 BLD:* 16:10.65, DNS, DNS => *16:10.65*
Wow, that took aages. Guess I'm a bit out of practice!


----------



## jave (Oct 23, 2010)

2x2x2: 9.59, 8.02, 7.08, 12.25+, 8.81
3x3x3: 29.19, 29.84, 28.30, 34.02, 26.65 (first four solves = G perms :O )
4x4x4: 1:47.23, 1:22.44, 1:17.69, 1:47.00, 1:43.38
5x5x5: 2:53.22, 3:16.64, 3:49.31, 3:15.53, 2:52.33
3x3x3 OH: 1:06.61, 55.06, 57.88, 49.40, 59.88
2-3-4 Relay: 2:24.59
2-3-4-5 Relay: 5:47.06
Pyraminx: 30.41, 20.21, 41.40, 11.77, 36.46


----------



## Sir E Brum (Oct 23, 2010)

2x2: 6.44, (8.45), 7.03, (5.65), 6.77 = 6.75 eww
3x3: 22.77, 23.23, (25.73), (15.87), 19.16 = 21.72 don't do solves after just waking up.
4x4: (2:14.58), 2:34.30, (DNF(2:59.57)), 2:42.58, 2:28.76 = 2:35.21 Just got mini QJ.
2-4: 3:01.07


----------



## MrTimCube (Oct 23, 2010)

3x3: 44.92, 48.86, 38.73, 51.94, 38.09 = 44.51
Magic: 2.47, 2.67, 2.71, 2.03, 2.05 = 2.39


----------



## wrbcube4 (Oct 23, 2010)

2x2x2: (3.16), 5.90+, 4.68, 4.00, (DNF) = 4.86
Comments: dreadful, awful, terrible, shocking, appalling, horrifying, horrific, horrendous, horrid, hideous, grisly, ghastly, gruesome, gory, harrowing, heinous, vile, unspeakable; nightmarish, macabre, spine-chilling, blood-curdling; loathsome, monstrous, abhorrent, hateful, hellish, execrable, abominable, atrocious, sickening, foul

3x3x3: 16.86, 20.15, (16.27), 20.22, (21.93) = 19.08
Comments: Not as bad as 2x2 but still awful.


----------



## Bomber (Oct 23, 2010)

My best Weekly Competition Average so far!

3x3x3: 23.17, 20.47, 24.40, 22.04, 16.78 = 21.89


----------



## Hays (Oct 24, 2010)

2x2: 3.42 4.03 (3.41) (5.06) 4.34 = 3.93
3x3: 11.89 (10.95) 11.88 (12.19) 12.03 = 11.93
4x4: 48.78 (52.89) (35.42) 48.14 49.17 = 48.70
5x5: 1:13.45 (1:25.66) 1:17.58 1:19.05 (1:10.61) = 1:16.69
6x6: (2:11.19) 2:23.22 2:34.11 (2:37.49) 2:31.39 = 2:29.57
2x2 - 4x4: 58.69
2x2 - 5x5: 2:34.69


----------



## tim (Oct 24, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Impressive! Nice. Let me know in advance if you really want them. I think Tim asked for them fairly early on from Arnaud, but he only used them once or twice, and then Arnaud stopped providing them.



Yeah, sorry for that. The WR took away a lot of motivation. But i might try 16 next week if you're going to provide them . I guess i'll need some kind of alarm clock for judging myself. How do you guys know how many you solved in an hour if you're blindfolded?



Lumej said:


> *3x3multibld:* 0/2 = DNF One was a *M2 off*



Avoid this in competitions at all costs. Just ask Daniel Sheppard why.


----------



## cincyaviation (Oct 24, 2010)

Pyraminx: 10.67, 22.38, 8.92, 10.70, 12.81 = 11.40
Good.
2x2: 3.47, 3.20, 5.52, 4.05, 7.61 = 4.34
Dumb last solve.
3x3: 16.64, 19.59, 16.70, 18.34, 19.25 = 18.10


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 24, 2010)

Lumej;472969[B said:


> 3x3multibld:[/B] 0/2 = DNF One was a M2 off





tim said:


> Avoid this in competitions at all costs. Just ask Daniel Sheppard why.


Well said. Rafal winning Euro2010 with a new European Record is at the top of the picture. I'm 3rd with the result at the bottom. I have no idea how to deal with pictures on here, but hopefully this will work.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 24, 2010)

tim said:


> Yeah, sorry for that. The WR took away a lot of motivation. But i might try 16 next week if you're going to provide them .


Okay, I guess I'll provide them, then.



tim said:


> I guess i'll need some kind of alarm clock for judging myself. How do you guys know how many you solved in an hour if you're blindfolded?


I usually do mine in the dining room. I set the timer for 60 minutes and 10 seconds on our microwave in the kitchen right next to the dining room, and after I hit start, I count down from 10 as I go to the dining room to sit down with the cubes. When I get to zero, I start the stopwatch and begin memorizing. When the timer beeps, I know it's exactly one hour.

It's gotten to be automatic since I've done it so many times. I had to remember not to do it with my square-1 multi last week - I almost set the timer by habit. (I think it will be a while before I can do 10 square-1s in an hour, unfortunately. )



tim said:


> Avoid this in competitions at all costs. Just ask Daniel Sheppard why.


That looks truly agonizing.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 24, 2010)

*3x3* : (13.00), 12.75, 12.63, 11.81, (11.32) = 12.39
Ew

*2x2* : (3.47), 4.80, 4.08, 5.65, (8.28) = 4.84

*5x5* : 1:45.97, (1:55.16), (1:29.90), 1:37.57, 1:43.35 = 1:42.30

*3x3 OH* : (23.12), (16.51), 21.46, 21.59, 17.89 = 20.31

*3x3* : DNF(1:46.24), DNF(1:34.64), DNF(1:50.39) = DNF
2 flipped edges, 3 cycle of corners, 3 cycle of corners

*2x2 BLD* : 17.58+, DNF(16.49), 19.19 =17.58
Yay 

*7x7* : 6:37.49, (7:31.36), 7:09.40, (5:49.10), 6:47.02 = 6:51.30
Eugh popped alot


----------



## coinman (Oct 24, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> I have no idea how to deal with pictures on here, but hopefully this will work.



Just upload your picture on a sight like this http://tinypic.com/ and use the pictures URL when adding it to your post.


----------



## Kenneth (Oct 24, 2010)

coinman said:


> Just upload your picture on a sight like this http://tinypic.com/ and use the pictures URL when adding it to your post.



Site..

I think he was talking about how to get the pic into the post.

Use [ spoiler] [ IMG]URL[ /IMG] [ /spoiler] (but no spaces in the tags)


----------



## hkne95 (Oct 24, 2010)

3x3x3: 24.54, 20.32, 23.39, 20.76, 21.02 = 21.72 average 
2x2x2: 7.14, 5.98, 7.47, 6.97, 7.55 = 7.19 averae


----------



## tim (Oct 24, 2010)

*3x3x3*: (19.56), 17.75, 15.89, (13.87), 16.80 = 16.81 
*5x5x5*: 2:09.75, (2:17.73), (2:01.25), 2:11.52, 2:03.80 = 2:08.36
Solve #4 and #5 felt pretty fast, but somehow they weren't :/.
*3x3x3 BLD*: 1:59.67, 1:34.19, 1:43.12 = 1:34.19
*3x3x3 OH*: 45.73, 48.25, 46.15, 58.28, 1:09.29 = 50.90
*3x3x3 FMC*: 43 moves


Spoiler



L2 F' U B L R2 D' F' D' F' U' (2x2x3)
B2 R B2 U R U' B R B2 R' B2 R2 D' (leaving one slot)
F' R2 F R2 D R2 D' R D R2 D' (leaving three corners)
F U2 F' D' F U2 F' D (last three corners)

L2 F' U B L R2 D' F' D' F' U' B2 R B2 U R U' B R B2 R' B2 R2 D' F' R2 F R2 D R2 D' R D R2 D' F U2 F' D' F U2 F' D (43)


Unfortunately i didn't have any time to look for a nice insertion. Whatever, i still have a lot to learn at FMC.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 24, 2010)

2x2: 4.01, 4.04, (3.76), 4.15, (5.16) = 4.14
3x3: (12.07), 12.98, 14.98, (16.28), 15.01 = 14.32
4x4: 1:17.26, (1:13.09), (1:21.21), 1:14.66, 1:19.64 = 1:17.19
5x5: 2:25.61, (2:21.94), 2:33.56, 2:51.75, (3:08.98) = 2:36.97
2x2 BLD: DNF, DNF, 34.12+ = 34.12+
3x3 BLD: DNF, 2:20.96, DNF = 2:20.96
Multi-BLD: 3/3 15:49.16
OH: 29.06, 31.34, (31.71), (28.69), 31.21 = 30.54
2-4 relay: 1:24.32
2-5 relay: 4:31.77
Magic: (1.41), 1.60, 1.52, (DNF), 1.55 = 1.56
Clock: (17.89), 17.98, 21.45, (24.44), 21.55 = 20.33
Megaminx: 3:03.10, (2:55.34), 3:22.88, 3:23.51, (3:37.12) = 3:16.50
Pyraminx: 9.88, 12.46, (6.90), 7.61, (12.68) = 9.98
Square-1: 46.18, (57.98), (28.63), 35.33, 33.92 = 38.48
FMC: 38


Spoiler



z' R2 F B L' B2 R B
U2 L' U L
U' R U' R' U' B' U B
R U' R' U2 F' U F
U' B U' B
R U R' U R U2 R' U2



First time ever trying 3 cubes multi bld and only my 2nd multi bld ever! Also, my 2nd FMC ever. I can't build blocks or anything, so this feels like a very good number for me. It's just a fridrich solve. Can only use Fridrich . First 2x2 BLD attempts too. The last 2x2 BLD solve had a little luck, because i guessed at where the 2 bar on top was going to be, then randomly fixed the top layer. Luckily it was a +2 and not a DNF. Epic fail on 4x4 and 2-5 relay. Other PB's were Megaminx single and 2-4 relay.


----------



## Wasil (Oct 24, 2010)

*2x2x2*: 6.78, (525), (7.72), 5.91, 5.58 = 6.09
*3x3x3*: 16.00, 16.34, 14.45, (13.58), (16.38) = 15.60
*4x4x4*: 1:15.58, (1:18.06), 1:16.55, (1:04.08), 1:04.70 = 1:12.28
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4*: 1:40.56
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5*: 5:00,91
*3x3x3 OH*: (43.11), 34.55, 40.81, (32.89), 34.52 = 36.63


----------



## Keroma12 (Oct 24, 2010)

*2x2x2:* 7.30, 7.57, (4.10), (8.40), 6.72 = *7.20*
_4.10 was non lucky_
*3x3x3:* 27.41, 26.19, 27.36, (19.89), (30.00) = *26.99*
_Pretty bad, but nice single, also non lucky. The end of a 25.54 av 12_ 
*5x5x5:* 2:43.16, 2:45.06, 2:45.91, (2:29.21), (3:11.07) = *2:44.71*
*6x6x6:* 4:43.39, 4:22.08, 4:18.48, (4:43.40), (4:05.50) = *4:27.98*
_Fairly good but not consistent enough yet._
*2x2x2 Blindfolded:* DNF (1:13.99), DNF (1:02.60), 1:31.21 = *1:31.21*
_Absolutely failed every solve so badly_ 
*3x3x3 Blindfolded:* 5:52.29, 5:42.36, DNF (5:32.48) = *5:42.36*
_Third one I forgot to do parity, realized it, thought about tracing it out and trying to fix it, but it would have taken too long anyway so just took the DNF. 4x4 BLD has made my 3x3 memo faster for sure_ 
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded: 0/2 in 18:20.60*
_Single BLD always goes well, then I always forget 1 word in multi..._
*3x3x3 One Handed:* (1:22.80), (1:03.90), 1:19.42, 1:04.61, 1:17.36 = *1:13.80*
*Pyraminx:* DNF (5.76), 14.09, (6.65), 9.19, 10.51 = *11.26 *
_first solve it exploded and 1 piece stopped timer haha. Most of them were lucky_
*Megaminx:* (3:14.64), 3:10.72, 3:10.52, 3:11.90, (3:09.71) = *3:11.05*
_Wow consistent_


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 24, 2010)

*2x2: *4.76, 4.20, 7.51, 4.20, 3.37 = *4.39
3x3: *13.22, 14.82, 14.20, 13.86, 12.83 = *13.76
4x4: *1:17.36, DNF(1:21.89), 1:05.50, 1:26.39, 1:14.86 = *1:19.54
2-4 relay: 1:43.47
Pyraminx: *6.65, 5.51, 4.62, 6.59, 5.93 = *6.01  
*


----------



## tim (Oct 24, 2010)

Ville Seppänen said:


> FMC:
> 
> Scramble: U2 F R D' F' L2 U R U' L D' L2 F' R2 D F L D'
> Solution: B' R D' R D' B R' F' R B' R' F D' B' D2 B' F2 D' B2 D F' B D2 U' B2 R' F (*27*)
> ...


 
Wow, nice job. I'm really looking forward to the explanations .


----------



## AJ Blair (Oct 25, 2010)

*2x2x2:* 4.82, 7.26, 6.12, 5.00, 5.34 = *5.49*
*3x3x3:* 19.87, 20.22, 22.89, 18.36, 19.55 = *19.88* (meh)
*4x4x4: *1:36.59, 1:37.94, 1:33.18, 1:27.57, 1:47.27 = *1:35.90*
*3x3x3 OH:* 51.19, 44.02, 48.53, 53.15, 32.45 = *47.91*
*Megaminx:* 2:29.77, 2:22.51, 2:37.54, 2:28.82, 2:21.64 = *2:27.04*
*Pyraminx:* 11.39, 15.90 (yuck), 7.68, 13.63, 16.68 (yuck....er) = *13.64*
*Square-1:* 54.47, 46.43, 28.62, 39.43, 36.66 = *40.84* (STUPID SUP-50!!!)


----------



## janelle (Oct 25, 2010)

*2x2x2*
(6.21), (8.40), 6.74, 8.03, 8.22
Average of 5: *7.66*
Ehh alright xD

*3x3x3*
19.49, 19.34, (21.58), (18.17), 20.99
Average of 5: *19.94*
Haven't done one of these in awhile. Pretty good since I don't practice so much anymore 

*3x3x3 OH*
39.98, 44.12, (34.81), (44.60), 38.96
Average of 5: *41.02*
Really good  All sub45. Probably because I actually knew all the PLLs I got but 1. XD Gotten a bit better since I do OH at school XD 

*Magic*
(1.46), 1.46, 1.39, (1.38), 1.40
Average of 5: *1.42*
Wow :O I can't believe I got such great times. xD I guess those random magic solves during school help xP


----------



## cincyaviation (Oct 25, 2010)

OH: 47.33, 1:01.75, 48.25, 58.13, 1:01.13 = 55.83


----------



## Micael (Oct 26, 2010)

tim said:


> i might try 16 next week if you're going to provide them



I knew it was going to happen. Can't wait to see the result.  I can just aim for second place now.

I usually video tape my biggest attempt, so I could know where I was at 1h if I bust. Otherwise I use an online alarm, there are many out there.


----------



## Micael (Oct 26, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> View attachment 1267Well said. Rafal winning Euro2010 with a new European Record is at the top of the picture. I'm 3rd with the result at the bottom. I have no idea how to deal with pictures on here, but hopefully this will work.



Heartbreaking! Still very impressive.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 26, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Daaaang...

Maybe if you are unsure, you should do an L2 or R2 at the end of the solve, because then it will be a +2 and not a DNF, even if it was an M2 off or not.


----------



## tim (Oct 26, 2010)

Micael said:


> I knew it was going to happen. Can't wait to see the result.  I can just aim for second place now.



Nah, my multi success rate is horrible at home. So you'll probably win .


----------



## dimwmuni (Oct 26, 2010)

3x3x3 15.97, 17.06, 14.05, 15.15, 27.78 = 16.06
Could have been sub 16 is there wasn’t a pop in the last solve
3x3x3 OH 34.13, 33.16, 42.02, 33.61, 34.21 = 33.98
Megaminx 1:18.59, 1:31.61, 1:18.56, 1:16.13, 1:34.44 = 1:22.92


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Oct 26, 2010)

tim said:


> Wow, nice job. I'm really looking forward to the explanations .



oh yeah, thanks for reminding 

Inverse scramble with premove = B D L' F' D' R2 F L2 D L' U R' U' L2 F D R' F' U2

2x2x2: F' R B2 U (4/4)
2x2x3: D2 B' * D' B2 D (5/9)
EO: F' B D2 B (4/13)
Solve remaining edges: D . R D R' D R' (6/19)

* = F D' B2 D F' D' B2 D
. = F' R B R' F R B' R'

7 moves to insert a 5-cycle, I say that's pretty good


----------



## ManSkirtBrew (Oct 26, 2010)

Sigh.

1:06.54, 1:02.40, 1:04.94, 51.40, DNF(1:03.84) => *1:04.62*

-Joe


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 26, 2010)

*2x2:* dnf	15.65	18.65	22.00	10.68 = * 18.77*
*3x3:* 46.32	58.54	71.32	40.33	43.58 = *49.48* sigh
*4x4:*2:55.75 2:36.54 2:45.63 2:47.27 3:33.24	= *2:49.55*
*5x5:* 8:15.16 6:19.40 6:43.61 5:30.42 5:40.41 = *6:14.47*

*2-4Rel:	6:30.76* the 4x4 took 5:40 or so
*2-5Rel:	12:03.33* sigh

bld
*2x2BLD:	*dnf	34.01	35.19 = *34.01*
*3x3BLD:* 2:10.17 2:29.92 dnf = *2:10.17*
Bad, but I had to borrow a very stiff cube. 
I had to concentrate on the actual turning, not the solve (bad excuses )
*4x4BLD:* 7:41.08 dnf 8:05.10 = *7:41.08* at least sub-8
*5x5BLD:* dnf 19:26 dnf = *19:26* ok
*Multi:	9/9 = 9* 52:09, memo 37:11. Easy memo for some reason.
Still the solves had their fair share of twists and flips and parities, so not the easiest scrambles ever.
I actually beat Micael (on time), but it does not feel that way. If I don't think or count I somehow consider 
his 12/15 way better than my 9/9. Anyway I'm happy with the result. With eight minutes to spare I have
room for a tenth cube.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 26, 2010)

Mike Hughey:

My non-BLD event of the week:
*5x5x5:* 2:23.16, 2:51.57, 2:38.51, 2:27.19, 2:38.56 = *2:34.75*
Comment: I guess it’s not too bad considering I’ve not practiced it in weeks.

The BLD events: 
*2x2x2 BLD:* 31.07, 27.58, 31.53 = *27.58*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 2:58.93, 1:42.75, 2:10.86 = *1:42.75*
Comment: Bad memory recall pauses.
*4x4x4 BLD:* 6:38.46 [3:29], DNF [8:46.78, 4:09], DNF [8:39.13, 4:29] = *6:38.46*
Comment: Again one good solve and the other two were terrible. The second one was off by 2 centers; the third was off by 3 corners.
*5x5x5 BLD:* 15:10.82 [8:21], 13:55.97 [7:07], DNF [17:30.27, 9:37] = *13:55.97*
Comment: No reorient on either of the first two. Third one was off by 6 X centers.
*6x6x6 BLD:* 28:27.47 [12:58], DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Comment: The memo on this was totally wonderful; it's a pity the execution was so slow. I had a couple of places where I made mistakes and had to undo commutators, I almost popped twice, and it didn't help that I had 2 parities (corners and one set of wings). As it is, this was 7 seconds slower than my previous PB.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *2/3 = 1 point, 8:38.76* [5:15]
Comment: Third cube was off by 4 corners – I skipped a piece while memorizing (I saw it, but forgot to add it to the memorization).

And non-BLD events done BLD:
*2x2x2:* 32.51, 31.30, 29.54, 36.47, 29.54 = *31.12*
*3x3x3:* 1:35.69, 1:10.81, 1:44.27, 1:30.54, 1:39.82 = *1:35.35*
*3x3x3 OH:* DNF [2:17.49], 3:03.69, 2:52.97, 3:24.68, 2:49.83 = *3:07.11*
Comment: At last I got an average! First one had just 2 edges flipped.
*Magic:* 10.69, 16.44, 12.55, 11.19, 9.53 = *11.48*
Comment: OHITABLD, of course.
*Master Magic:* 4.27, 5.09, 4.50, 4.69, 3.97 = *4.49*
*Clock:* 2:01.66 [0:26], 2:04.88 [0:35], 2:35.66 [0:29], 2:08.36 [0:31], 1:47.46 [0:29] = *2:04.97*
*Pyraminx:* DNF [1:43.80], 1:51.40, 41.30, DNF [1:13.15], 1:08.31 = *DNF*
Comment: Bad. First one off by 3 edges (cycled wrong direction). Fourth one had 2 edges flipped.
*Square-1:* 4:47.55 [2:38], 5:12.41 [2:53], 5:23.81 [3:01], 7:02.55 [3:47], 4:17.63 [2:21] = *5:07.92*
Comment: It’s still nice to get them all successfully.


----------



## alexcube100 (Oct 27, 2010)

3x3 WF : (44.58), 50.64, (55.02), 44.69, 53.52 = 49.62
Bad =(
5x5: 2:40.22, 2:38.42, 2:46.52, (2:49.38), (2:26.92) = 2:41.72


----------



## tim (Oct 27, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> And non-BLD events done BLD:
> *2x2x2:* 32.51, 31.30, 29.54, 36.47, 29.54 = *31.12*
> *3x3x3:* 1:35.69, 1:10.81, 1:44.27, 1:30.54, 1:39.82 = *1:35.35*
> *3x3x3 OH:* DNF [2:17.49], 3:03.69, 2:52.97, 3:24.68, 2:49.83 = *3:07.11*
> ...



Wow, your accuracy is just crazy!


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 27, 2010)

*2x2:* 6.88 4.61 4.84 5.16 5.86
*3x3:* 14.15 12.34 20.30 14.40 11.88 = 13.63
_11.88 was PLL skip, rest were just wow. 20.30 had 8 F2L then pop (iirc). PB _
*4x4:* 1:38.30 PP 1:25.86 1:17.84 1:45.94 DP 1:37.11 DP
_Horrid. Timed DP, it took 13s :s_
*5x5:* 3:03.93 2:32.59 2:34.69 2:49.63 2:43.36
_First was redux. I've done so much redux since switching back, but I'm not improving. I don't care if people say yau is slow on 5x5, it's more fun for me, and faster._
*2x2 BLD:* 59.19 39.65 45.37+
_Wow, first two were Old Poch., last Ortega. 39.65 Old Poch. _
*3x3 BLD:* DNF(25s, corners were horribly hard) DNF(5:45 4 twisted corners...) DNF(4:54 screwed up some setups in M2)
_Very bad, but I guess, all M2 practise is good practise  Sighted my M2 edges are like 25s, with blindfold on, they're 2+m._
*4x4 BLD:* DNF(2:00) DNF (28:00, 2 dedges :'()
*3x3 Multi:* 2/2 18:00
_Kept getting distracted. I must say that I read the newspaper article in front of me so many times subconsciously, that I think I'd be able to recite it. Very comfortable success, remembered everything clearly even 30 minutes later (now). One minor mistake, sending to UB rather than BU, but after 3/4 moves of the Jperm I realised, so finished the Jperm, undid (by doing another) then sent to the right target. I think I was right using Old Poch. rather than M2. Used Routes on one cube (corners took up only 1.5 locations! Used my usual memo method for the other on safe solves, which is, story edges (or rather, random phrases) then audio corners. I executed a 2 flip of edges, and a 2twist of corners on the other cube straight away, to stop me forgetting. Very happy with this _
*3x3 OH:* 31.25 33.61 37.61 35.41 27.09
_Guhong's too big, but only cube I had with me. Also, was freezing._
*3x3 WF:* 2:57.50 2:49.25+ 3:11.59+ 2:59.31+ 3:03.21
_First was ZBLL. **** this event is annoying to do, especially when my dogs trying to lick my feet _
*3x3 MTS:* 1:41.02 1:22.15 1:24.24 1:54.78 1:45.64
_Wow, this was great._
*3x3 FMC:* 35 HTM R' D F' L' F' L R2 U2 F D' F' U2 F D F R' U' B U B' U2 F U D' F U' F' D F2 U F' U' L' U' L
_NISS solve.
Normal Scramble: R' D F' L' F' L R2 F2 R' U' B U B' U2 F U F (17)
Apply F' U' F' U2 B U' B' U R F2 R2 L' F L F D' R as premoves to inverse.
Inverse scramble: L' U L
Now I can either do a 3 edge cycle, then a 3 corner cycle, so I'd be finished with 20 move skeleton. However, I suck at edge insertions, so instead I reduced to 5 corners: U F U' F' 
Now I only had a few minutes left (5~) so I felt I didn't have time to look for two insertions. So instead, I just did a 3 corner cycle to make it just 3 corners left. I made sure to do it so there were moves cancelled: F' D' F U F' D F
So my skeleton was (inverse scramble): L' U L U F U' F' F' D' F U F' D F F' U' F' U2 B U' B' U R F2 * R2 L' F L F D' R
Insert at *: F D' F' U2 F D F' U2
4 moves cancelled.
Final solution:
R' D F' L' F' L R2 U2 F D' F' U2 F D F R' U' B U B' U2 F U D' F U' F' D F2 U F' U' L' U' L 35 HTM_
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 Relay:* 1:56.56 DP
_4x4 was awesome. 2x2 was like, 15 >_<_
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 Relay:* 5:06.36 DP
_Why in relays, am I this much slower _
*Master Magic:* 5.88 5.52 5.69 5.71 7.69
_It's been folded in a bag for a few weeks (except when using for last weekly) and it's showing. After the twist, flipping the twist down is taking me over a second. It's quite annoying  I have to do it manually with my other hand, whereas, it use to automatically._
*Megaminx:* 3:30.90 3:54.09 3:50.09 4:06.50 4:59.43
_Last two solves were racing against my Dad (him doing 3x3), in bad lighting _
*Pyraminx:* 5.13 6.84 5.78 7.58 6.86
_Good._
*Square-1:* 50.38 51.44 1:10.27 1:24.44 47.61
_Wtf? Bizarre. I had parity on the 50, 51 and 47, and no parity on the 1:10 or 1:24. I take 15s~ for parity so it would've made sense the other way round. Very strange._


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 27, 2010)

tim said:


> Wow, your accuracy is just crazy!


 
I consider it early preparation for that big relay I want to do someday. (Probably at least a year away, but hey, I've gotta be ready, right?) The biggest thing I need to work on before I try that is megaminx, though; perhaps I'll work on it after Dayton.

(Oh, and nice job on that really fast multi. Good to see you've still got it!)


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 27, 2010)

*3x3x3BLD:* DNF 2:03.18 DNF
*4x4x4BLD:* DNF DNF DNF
*5x5x5BLD:* 15:04.85 14:47.16 DNF
*Fewest Moves:* 36 turns


Spoiler



Scramble: U2 F R D' F' L2 U R U' L D' L2 F' R2 D F L D'
Solution: R F B2 L' U' B2 R' F2 U' F2 U2 F B U' B' R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U R' U R2 U' R2 U D B' D' F D B D' F' R

2x2x2: R F B2 L' U' B2
2x2x3: R' F2 U' F'
flip bad edges: F' U2 F B U' B'
F2L minus 1 pair: R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2
last pair, leaving 3 corners: U' R' U R2 U' R2 U
Solve last 3 corners: D B' D' F D B D' F' R

Petrich solve, not my best. Better than not FMC'ing at all at least.


Done BLD
*4x4x4:* DNF DNF DNF 6:55.97 DNF = DNF


----------



## hatep (Oct 27, 2010)

*2x2:* 12.26, :11.37, 11.55, (10.23), (12.52) = *11.73*
*3x3:* (34.17), 31.97, (20.23), 28.67, 22.26 = *27.63*
*OH:* 46.48, 48.42, (43.03), 48.36, (50.41) = *47.75*
*2x2 BLD:* DNF[2:21.12], DNF[1:52.18], 1:14.16 = *1:14.16*


----------



## okayama (Oct 27, 2010)

*3x3x3 One Handed*: 1:32.66, (1:38.64), 1:13.88, (47.33), 1:16.71 = 1:21.09
4th: 2nd 2x2x1 block skip and EPLL skip

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: DNF [1:13.73], 1:02.29, DNS = 1:02.29

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 3:34.22,

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF [19:35.61],
1st: Off by a corner 3-cycle

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: DNF [28:58.54],
1st: Aghhhhhhh, so nice scramble but off by 3 edge-centers!!!

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 1/3 (25:59.72)
2nd, 3rd: gave up. (my memo disappeared)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 32 HTM


Spoiler



Scramble: U2 F R D' F' L2 U R U' L D' L2 F' R2 D F L D'
Solution: R2 L F L' B L F' L' B R L2 F U2 R' F2 R B F2 D' L D2 L D L B' L F L' B F' D' F'

Pre-scramble: D' F'

1st 2x2x1 block: R2 * B2 R
2nd 2x2x1 block: L2 F U2 R'
Make 2x2x3 block: F2 R B F2
F2L minus 1 slot: D' L D'
Orient edges: D' L D
All but 3 corners: L B' L F L' B F'
Correction: D' F'

Insert at *: L F L' B L F' L' B'


----------



## tim (Oct 27, 2010)

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 8/8 in 22:06 minutes (memo was around 12-13 minutes)

F***, YES! That's 2:45 minutes per cube btw.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 27, 2010)

tim said:


> *3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 8/8 in 22:06 minutes (memo was around 12-13 minutes)
> 
> F***, YES! That's 2:45 minutes per cube btw.


 
Wow, that's really impressive! With a little increase in time for more cubes 
it still seems possible for you to make around 20 cubes!!! I think you might
order more than 16 next week , Mike, you may give 20 scrambles for Tim!

Mike: by the way, you seem to master everything now, that relay of yours, 
is it going to be all official events in a long row? Looking forward to see that!
Another little thing, why does it take longer to do Magic bld than Master Magic?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 27, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> Wow, that's really impressive! With a little increase in time for more cubes
> it still seems possible for you to make around 20 cubes!!! I think you might
> order more than 16 next week , Mike, you may give 20 scrambles for Tim!
> 
> ...



He does OHITABLD magic
(One hand in the air blind)


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 27, 2010)

Maybe I will still make time for FMC and multi-blind

*2x2x2: *5.96 7.44 9.03 7.08 7.65
*3x3x3: *25.05 17.96 21.46 19.83 20.61
*4x4x4: *1:14.61 1:23.59 1:21.68 1:24.81 1:38.75
*5x5x5: *2:22.78 2:03.61 2:18.44 2:16.88 2:06.78
*6x6x6: *5:54.02 5:23.22 5:19.86 5:57.72 5:35.96
*7x7x7: *6:55.84 7:15.19 6:38.31 7:10.94 7:25.55
*2x2x2 Blindfolded: *1:01.34 1:06.84 1:24.68
*3x3x3 Blindfolded: *3:59.21 DNF 5:16.96
*3x3x3 One Handed: *39.13 42.97 39.18 51.02 39.25
*3x3x3 Match the scramble: *1:16.63 DNF 1:40.28 1:12.21 58.41
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *2:18.99
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: *4:19.08
*Magic: *2.90 1.69 DNF 1.83 2.18
*Master Magic: *5.86 5.88 4.02 5.18 6.52
*Clock: *23.91 17.47 18.00 15.80 17.43
*MegaMinx: *2:52.25 3:22.21 5:06.58 3:07.83 2:38.25
*Pyraminx: *12.59 14.11 8.65 7.59 16.97
*Square-1: *1:02.15 1:08.59 59.53 1:03.75 1:19.18


----------



## BC1997 (Oct 27, 2010)

3x3:33.87,37.85,36.03,41.12,30.31


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 27, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> He does OHITABLD magic
> (One hand in the air blind)


 
...and what is the point of that? Making Magic a challenge?


----------



## pierrotlenageur (Oct 27, 2010)

2x2x2: 8.27 , 8.14 , 8.21 , (6.63) , (9.44) = 8.21
3x3x3: 15.43 , (14.94) , 16.47 , (21.31) , 17.22 = 16.37
4x4x4: 57.31 , (1:07.76) , 59.23 , 56.46 , (49.45) = 57.67
5x5x5: (1:59.15) , 2:18.69 , 2:14.01 , 2:21.85 , (2:27.32) =
6x6x6: 4:09.46 , (4:27.34) , 4:11.94 , 4:12.71 , (4:03.65) =
7x7x7: 
2x2x2 Blindfolded : 2:05.32 , DNF , DNF = 2:05.32
3x3x3 Blindfolded : DNF , 4:44.62 , 3:16.24 = 3:16.24
3x3x3 One Handed: (54.04) , 47.66 , (44.27) , 51.35 , 46.14 =
3x3x3 With Feet : 5:33.66 , DNS , DNS = DNF
3x3x3 Match the scramble : (2:11.35) , 1:25.65 , 1:44.13 , 1:47.38 , (1:23.30) =
3x3x3 Fewest Moves :
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : 1:36.74 
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay : 4:02.95
Magic: 1.69 , (3.02) , 2.62 , 2.08 , (1.61) =
Clock : 
MegaMinx : 
PyraMinx: 14.63 , 16.86 , (9.02) , (26.24) , 21.07 =


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 27, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> ...and what is the point of that? Making Magic a challenge?


 
It makes it more fun (for me, at least). Try it sometime. 

And yes, I want to do an "all official events" relay someday. The challenges for that for me now are:
1. megaminx - I really am excited about trying orient first, then permute. Even though it would at first seem like that would be stupid, the more I think about it, the more I think it might actually HALVE my time (both because memorization is easier, and because I'll have to think less about setup moves).
2. feet - Sure, I got an average once, but I think I'll need to practice it heavily for at least a few weeks before doing the relay, or I might have disaster there.
3. fewest moves - This of course is quite silly (even sillier than the rest of it), but I probably need to practice it quite a bit to pull it off. And of course, the hour limit has to go out the window, so it won't be totally legal by the rules, but I intend to take less than an hour on this part, anyway.
4. pyraminx - I still miss this way too often, but I think I can do a lot better if I spend another minute or so on it. Compared to the overall time, another minute is pretty much nothing, so that should be fine.
4. 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 - I'm still way too inaccurate on these; I'm hoping my accuracy will improve some more over the next year or so to make this a little easier.

Oh, and I had a successful 6x6x6 BLD this week too (added to my earlier entry). 28:27.47 - 7 seconds slower than my PB.


----------



## guusrs (Oct 27, 2010)

fmc: B D R D' R' D2 B D2 B2 D' L .L' U R2 U' L U R2 U'.D2 B D2 R' D' R' D2 F U' R2 F' R (*29*)

on inverse scramble: 
2x2x3: R' F R2 U F' D2 R D R D2 B' D2 L' * D (14) 
F2L: B2 D2 B' D2 B' (19)
ELL: B R D R' D' B' (23)
corners: @* insert U R2 U' L' U R2 U' L, 2 moves cancel

Congratz Ville, very nice solve!

Gus


----------



## irontwig (Oct 27, 2010)

Shouldn't that be *L'* U R2 U' L U R2 U'?


----------



## Keroma12 (Oct 28, 2010)

*7x7x7:* (8:07.02), 6:59.52, (6:48.42), 7:44.19, 7:00.14 = *7:14.65*
The first was just really bad idk why. The fourth had two pops, and I didn't see where it landed the first time


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 28, 2010)

*2x2x2:* (6.44), 4.69, (4.58), 5.44, 5.68= *5.27*
Horrible scrambles and horrible LL cases 
*3x3x3:* 14.93, (18.18), 15.27, (11.72), 15.05 = *15.08*
Well at least my lookahead made an appearance for one solve
*4x4x4:* 1:04.27, 59.49, 1:01.30, (1:09.50), (57.47) = *1:01.69*
*5x5x5:* (2:03.32), 2:03.94, 2:03.58, 2:05.96, (2:11.37) = *2:04.49*
*6x6x6:* (5:28.78), 5:02.22, 5:06.49, 5:25.49, (4:56.93) = *5:11.40*
*7x7x7:* 8:11.78, 7:49.31, 7:41.46, (7:17.58), (8:33.31) = *7:54.18*
*2x2x2BLD:* 26.95, 24.30, DNF = *24.30*
*3x3x3BLD:* 1:42.40, DNF (1:44.91), 1:28.40 = *1:28.40*
Decent enough
*4x4x4BLD:* 6:17.84 [2:13.75], DNF, DNF = *6:17.84*
Not enjoying bigbld atm. Just don't ever have the mindset for it. Kind of gave up during memo on the 2nd and 3rd solves.
*5x5x5BLD:* DNF, 14:06.95, 13:01.39 = *13:01.39*
Surprised to get 2 successes given that I wasn't in the zone at all while solving
*MultiBLD: 11/12 49:39*
Decided to try and go faster in memo. Seemed to work ok. Not sure why I had 2 edges flipped
*OH:* (41.83), (26.03), 33.88, 28.46, 34.69 = *32.34*
*Feet:* (1:31.40), 1:16.95, (1:15.92), 1:25.90, 1:21.43 = *1:21.43*
*MTS:* 53.66, (42.31), 48.27, 48.84, (55.96) = *50.26*
Thought I might make sub-50 again, but it wasn't to be 
*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 1:30.01*
*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 3:37.55*
*Magic* (25.96), 11.08, 14.53+, 6.16, (6.03) = *9.92*
My magic has 2 broken strings and is barely in one piece. Just wanted to get a result because every point counts nowadays!
*Clock:* (7.08), 7.22, 7.08, (9.44), 7.41 = *7.24*
*Megaminx:* (2:53.22), 2:39.40, 2:32.94, 2:36.09, (2:25.15) = *2:36.14*
*Pyraminx:* (6.38), (9.13), 6.91, 6.38, 8.33 = *7.21* 
*Square-1:* 31.09, 27.19, (34.06), (26.18), 27.61 = *28.63*
Been practising, and it showed here  No parities helps too 
*FMC: 31 moves* F U' B R' F D2 F R F' D2 U' L' U2 B U' B' U' L F' L2 F L' U D L D' L D L2 D' B'


Spoiler



Normal Scramble with premove B'
Scramble: U2 F R D' F' L2 U R U' L D' L2 F' R2 D F L D'
2x2x2: F U' B R' F (5)
2x2x3: D2 F R F' D2 (10)
F2L-1 and some EO: U' L' U2 B U' B' (16)
Last pair and EO (ZBF2L I guess): U' L F' L2 F L' U (23)
Finish: D L D' L D L2 D' (30)
30+pm = 31 moves
Weird to just end on a sune, but that's what I had to resort to after failure to leave 3 corners


Let's see what happens this time. My results are overall fairly average


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 28, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Mike Hughey:
> *2x2x2 BLD:* 31.07, 27.58, 31.53 = *27.58*
> *3x3x3 BLD:* 2:58.93, 1:42.75, 2:10.86 = *1:42.75*
> *4x4x4 BLD:* 6:38.46 [3:29], DNF [8:46.78, 4:09], DNF [8:39.13, 4:29] = *6:38.46*
> *5x5x5 BLD:* 15:10.82 [8:21], 13:55.97 [7:07], DNF [17:30.27, 9:37] = *13:55.97*





kinch2002 said:


> *2x2x2BLD:* 26.95, 24.30, DNF = *24.30*
> *3x3x3BLD:* 1:42.40, DNF (1:44.91), 1:28.40 = *1:28.40*
> *4x4x4BLD:* 6:17.84 [2:13.75], DNF, DNF = *6:17.84*
> *5x5x5BLD:* DNF, 14:06.95, 13:01.39 = *13:01.39*



It's almost like you're trying just hard enough to barely beat me on everything - it's kind of funny just how close you cut it. And it was this way last week too. But the difference is that, except for 3x3x3, mine were quite good results for me, while you're complaining about how you weren't in the proper mindset for them.


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 28, 2010)

*2x2x2:* (8.12), (6.61), 7.23, 6.66, 7.77 = 7.22
*3x3x3:* 15.95, 15.49, (22.59), 15.22, (14.49) = 15.55 
*4x4x4:* (1:36.75), 1:24.30, (1:22.76), 1:27.37, 1:34.79 = 1:28.82 (No parity on the first 4, dp on last)
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 relay:* = 1:53.73
*3x3x3 OH:* (39.27), 32.57, (26.36), 29.79, 29.77 = 30.71
*Pyraminx:* (10.15), (22.64), 15.75, 13.44, 15.99 = 15.06
*Clock:* 18.80, (14.73), (24.99), 21.44, 20.89 = 20.38
*5x5x5:* 6:40.42, (6:30.26), (8:54.35), 6:47.56, 6:38.60 = 6:42.19 (Done with comms + conjugates)

EXTREMELY BAD BLD RESULTS!!!
*2x2x2 BLD:* DNF, 1:06.04, 37.98 = 37.98
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF  
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF 
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF 
*3x3 Multi BLD:* = 6/10 (58:59) 
*2-3-4-5 Relay:* = DNF(1:01:17)
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ailures-Thread&p=473368&viewfull=1#post473368


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 28, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> It's almost like you're trying just hard enough to barely beat me on everything - it's kind of funny just how close you cut it. And it was this way last week too. But the difference is that, except for 3x3x3, mine were quite good results for me, while you're complaining about how you weren't in the proper mindset for them.


Yeah sorry about that  Next week I'll go one way or another to try and prevent your agony! I think it's because UK Open doesn't have any bigbld so I don't have anything to motivate me. Cool that you're getting good results though


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 28, 2010)

*Results week 43*

Daniel and Simon takes turns at winning. We'll see next week with faz 
having free time 

*2x2x2*(42)

 2.53 fazrulz
 2.71 SimonWestlund
 3.73 Yes, We Can!
 3.92 KboyForeverB
 3.93 Hays
 4.03 Neo63
 4.07 That70sShowDude
 4.35 cincyaviation
 4.36 bluecloe45
 4.39 rickcube
 4.84 Hyprul 9-ty2
 4.86 wrbcube4
 4.97 04mucklowd
 4.97 JunwenYao
 5.27 kinch2002
 5.29 ZB_FTW!!!
 5.49 AJ Blair
 5.53 Evan Liu
 5.68 Elliot
 5.86 Cride5
 6.26 Wasil
 6.57 PeterV
 6.75 Sir E Brum
 6.97 ArcticxWolf
 7.00 tres.60
 7.19 hkne95
 7.20 Keroma12
 7.22 Zane_C
 7.39 AvGalen
 7.66 janelle
 7.98 fatboyxpc
 8.21 pierrotlenageur
 8.77 xXzaKerXx
 8.81 jave
 9.64 coinman
 9.77 James Ludlow
 9.88 Alcuber
 10.74 Lumej
 10.76 MichaelErskine
 11.85 hatep
 18.77 MatsBergsten
 31.12 Mike Hughey
*3x3x3 *(52)

 7.60 fazrulz
 10.08 SimonWestlund
 10.44 Yes, We Can!
 11.93 Hays
 12.40 Hyprul 9-ty2
 13.63 ZB_FTW!!!
 13.76 rickcube
 14.32 That70sShowDude
 14.44 Elliot
 15.05 ArcticxWolf
 15.08 kinch2002
 15.13 Neo63
 15.42 a small kitten
 15.55 Zane_C
 15.60 Wasil
 15.61 Edam
 16.06 dimwmuni
 16.34 KboyForeverB
 16.37 pierrotlenageur
 16.40 Evan Liu
 16.52 JunwenYao
 16.81 tim
 17.21 xXzaKerXx
 17.35 bluecloe45
 18.10 cincyaviation
 19.08 wrbcube4
 19.32 fatboyxpc
 19.49 James Ludlow
 19.50 Cride5
 19.88 AJ Blair
 19.94 janelle
 20.63 AvGalen
 21.72 Sir E Brum
 21.72 hkne95
 21.89 Bomber
 22.81 Lumej
 23.44 larf
 24.89 PeterV
 25.39 coinman
 26.99 Keroma12
 27.63 hatep
 27.66 cubefan4848
 27.88 tres.60
 29.11 jave
 35.62 MichaelErskine
 35.92 BC1997
 44.17 MrTimCube
 49.48 MatsBergsten
 50.07 Cubenovice
 51.45 Alcuber
 1:04.63 ManSkirtBrew
 1:35.35 Mike Hughey
*4x4x4*(31)

 42.63 fazrulz
 48.70 Hays
 49.27 SimonWestlund
 50.35 Yes, We Can!
 50.39 MTGjumper
 57.67 pierrotlenageur
 1:01.69 kinch2002
 1:06.51 Neo63
 1:07.06 JunwenYao
 1:11.04 Evan Liu
 1:12.28 Wasil
 1:14.76 Elliot
 1:17.19 That70sShowDude
 1:17.31 James Ludlow
 1:19.54 rickcube
 1:21.17 KboyForeverB
 1:23.36 AvGalen
 1:28.82 Zane_C
 1:33.76 ZB_FTW!!!
 1:35.90 AJ Blair
 1:37.61 jave
 2:05.71 coinman
 2:09.62 Lumej
 2:15.00 tres.60
 2:18.52 Cride5
 2:18.80 MichaelErskine
 2:35.21 Sir E Brum
 2:49.55 MatsBergsten
 2:53.07 cubefan4848
 8:00.04 Alcuber
 DNF cmhardw
*5x5x5*(22)

 1:16.69 Hays
 1:36.44 SimonWestlund
 1:42.30 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:42.66 Yes, We Can!
 2:04.49 kinch2002
 2:08.36 tim
 2:14.03 AvGalen
 2:18.18 pierrotlenageur
 2:18.95 KboyForeverB
 2:24.20 James Ludlow
 2:34.75 Mike Hughey
 2:36.97 That70sShowDude
 2:41.72 alexcube100
 2:42.56 ZB_FTW!!!
 2:44.71 Keroma12
 2:51.32 Evan Liu
 3:08.46 jave
 3:57.22 Lumej
 4:01.02 MichaelErskine
 4:34.26 cubefan4848
 6:14.47 MatsBergsten
 6:42.19 Zane_C
*6x6x6*(10)

 2:29.57 Hays
 2:55.23 SimonWestlund
 4:11.37 pierrotlenageur
 4:26.28 James Ludlow
 4:27.98 Keroma12
 5:11.40 kinch2002
 5:37.73 AvGalen
 6:00.63 KboyForeverB
 7:35.78 MichaelErskine
 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7*(9)

 4:54.78 SimonWestlund
 5:28.83 Yes, We Can!
 6:51.30 Hyprul 9-ty2
 7:07.32 AvGalen
 7:12.04 James Ludlow
 7:14.62 Keroma12
 7:54.18 kinch2002
 8:14.69 KboyForeverB
12:38.54 Lumej
*3x3 one handed*(30)

 16.64 a small kitten
 20.06 SimonWestlund
 20.31 Hyprul 9-ty2
 20.76 Yes, We Can!
 30.54 That70sShowDude
 30.71 Zane_C
 31.44 JunwenYao
 32.34 kinch2002
 33.42 ZB_FTW!!!
 33.98 dimwmuni
 34.94 Evan Liu
 36.63 Wasil
 37.10 ArcticxWolf
 40.10 KboyForeverB
 40.47 AvGalen
 41.02 janelle
 47.75 hatep
 47.91 AJ Blair
 48.38 pierrotlenageur
 50.89 tim
 53.56 James Ludlow
 55.84 cincyaviation
 57.61 jave
 1:04.41 Lumej
 1:13.55 MichaelErskine
 1:13.80 Keroma12
 1:21.08 okayama
 1:21.20 cubefan4848
 2:04.51 Alcuber
 3:07.11 Mike Hughey
*3x3 with feet*(8)

 49.62 alexcube100
 1:21.43 kinch2002
 1:48.96 SimonWestlund
 3:00.01 ZB_FTW!!!
 3:51.72 Yes, We Can!
 4:36.68 Lumej
 7:47.54 KboyForeverB
 DNF pierrotlenageur
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(22)

 7.03 fazrulz
 13.41 SimonWestlund
 17.58 Hyprul 9-ty2
 22.09 Evan Liu
 24.30 kinch2002
 26.75 Yes, We Can!
 27.43 KboyForeverB
 27.58 Mike Hughey
 33.76 Neo63
 34.01 MatsBergsten
 34.12 That70sShowDude
 37.98 Zane_C
 39.65 ZB_FTW!!!
 1:00.56 Lumej
 1:01.34 AvGalen
 1:02.29 okayama
 1:14.16 hatep
 1:31.21 Keroma12
 1:55.73 Cride5
 2:05.32 pierrotlenageur
 6:47.50 Alcuber
 8:10.33 Cubenovice
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(21)

 1:03.54 fazrulz
 1:28.40 kinch2002
 1:34.19 tim
 1:35.21 SimonWestlund
 1:36.52 micael
 1:42.75 Mike Hughey
 1:47.55 Yes, We Can!
 2:03.18 cmhardw
 2:10.17 MatsBergsten
 2:20.96 That70sShowDude
 3:16.24 pierrotlenageur
 3:34.22 okayama
 3:59.21 AvGalen
 4:42.97 Lumej
 5:42.36 Keroma12
 7:39.09 KboyForeverB
16:10.65 Cride5
16:23.00 manyhobbyfreak
 DNF Zane_C
 DNF ZB_FTW!!!
 DNF Hyprul 9-ty2
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(8)

 6:17.84 kinch2002
 6:38.46 Mike Hughey
 7:41.08 MatsBergsten
11:44.00 SimonWestlund
 DNF Zane_C
 DNF okayama
 DNF cmhardw
 DNF ZB_FTW!!!
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(6)

13:01.39 kinch2002
13:55.97 Mike Hughey
14:47.16 cmhardw
19:26.00 MatsBergsten
 DNF Zane_C
 DNF okayama
*3x3 Multi blind*(13)

11/12 (49:39)  kinch2002
9/9 (52:09)  MatsBergsten
12/15 (56:40)  micael
8/8 (22:06)  tim
3/3 (15:49)  That70sShowDude
2/2 ( 7:20)  Yes, We Can!
2/2 (18:00)  ZB_FTW!!!
6/10 (58:59)  Zane_C
2/3 ( 8:38)  Mike Hughey
2/3 (11:46)  SimonWestlund
0/2 (18:20)  Keroma12
1/3 (25:59)  okayama
0/2 ( )  Lumej
*3x3 Match the scramble*(9)

 50.26 kinch2002
 1:10.10 SimonWestlund
 1:23.04 AvGalen
 1:30.19 Lumej
 1:30.32 James Ludlow
 1:36.97 ZB_FTW!!!
 1:39.05 pierrotlenageur
 2:08.81 Yes, We Can!
 3:13.56 KboyForeverB
*2-3-4 Relay*(20)

 58.69 Hays
 1:03.59 SimonWestlund
 1:07.99 Yes, We Can!
 1:24.32 That70sShowDude
 1:30.01 kinch2002
 1:33.02 Evan Liu
 1:36.74 pierrotlenageur
 1:40.56 Wasil
 1:43.47 rickcube
 1:44.45 KboyForeverB
 1:53.73 Zane_C
 1:56.56 ZB_FTW!!!
 2:00.90 James Ludlow
 2:18.99 AvGalen
 2:24.59 jave
 3:01.07 Sir E Brum
 3:25.51 MichaelErskine
 6:30.76 MatsBergsten
 9:48.17 Alcuber
 DNF Lumej
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(17)

 2:34.69 Hays
 2:44.63 SimonWestlund
 3:37.55 kinch2002
 3:55.82 KboyForeverB
 4:02.95 pierrotlenageur
 4:19.08 AvGalen
 4:20.74 James Ludlow
 4:31.77 That70sShowDude
 4:39.59 Evan Liu
 5:00.00 Wasil
 5:06.36 ZB_FTW!!!
 5:47.06 jave
 5:56.28 Lumej
 8:13.80 MichaelErskine
12:03.33 MatsBergsten
 DNF Zane_C
 DNF Yes, We Can!
*Magic*(18)

 1.06 KboyForeverB
 1.18 Alcuber
 1.31 Evan Liu
 1.36 bluecloe45
 1.41 SimonWestlund
 1.42 janelle
 1.47 Diniz
 1.56 That70sShowDude
 1.61 Yes, We Can!
 1.76 tres.60
 2.12 MichaelErskine
 2.13 pierrotlenageur
 2.23 Lumej
 2.30 AvGalen
 2.40 MrTimCube
 2.87 James Ludlow
 10.59 kinch2002
 11.48 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(9)

 2.86 James Ludlow
 3.04 Evan Liu
 3.44 SimonWestlund
 4.49 Mike Hughey
 4.83 KboyForeverB
 5.43 Yes, We Can!
 5.64 AvGalen
 5.76 ZB_FTW!!!
 7.22 MichaelErskine
*Clock*(14)

 7.24 kinch2002
 8.14 larf
 11.10 SimonWestlund
 14.91 James Ludlow
 16.46 Evan Liu
 17.63 AvGalen
 19.83 MichaelErskine
 20.33 That70sShowDude
 20.38 Zane_C
 22.63 xXzaKerXx
 23.36 Yes, We Can!
 24.93 KboyForeverB
 42.94 Lumej
 2:04.97 Mike Hughey
*Pyraminx*(24)

 5.33 SimonWestlund
 6.01 rickcube
 6.04 cubefan4848
 6.49 ZB_FTW!!!
 7.21 kinch2002
 9.98 That70sShowDude
 10.04 Yes, We Can!
 10.06 Alcuber
 10.08 JunwenYao
 11.26 Keroma12
 11.39 cincyaviation
 11.58 Diniz
 11.78 AvGalen
 12.44 KboyForeverB
 12.67 Evan Liu
 13.64 AJ Blair
 14.42 tres.60
 15.06 Zane_C
 17.52 pierrotlenageur
 18.86 fatboyxpc
 19.71 James Ludlow
 19.86 MichaelErskine
 29.03 jave
 DNF Mike Hughey
*Megaminx*(14)

 58.46 SimonWestlund
 1:22.92 dimwmuni
 2:04.38 Yes, We Can!
 2:27.03 AJ Blair
 2:32.87 James Ludlow
 2:36.14 kinch2002
 2:50.95 KboyForeverB
 3:07.43 AvGalen
 3:11.05 Keroma12
 3:16.50 That70sShowDude
 3:56.50 Lumej
 3:56.89 ZB_FTW!!!
 5:01.38 MichaelErskine
 5:05.96 Alcuber
*Square-1*(18)

 15.59 MTGjumper
 16.36 Neo63
 18.79 ArcticxWolf
 22.25 SimonWestlund
 28.63 kinch2002
 38.48 That70sShowDude
 40.84 AJ Blair
 46.14 Yes, We Can!
 51.39 Diniz
 57.36 ZB_FTW!!!
 1:01.05 James Ludlow
 1:04.83 AvGalen
 1:24.22 PeterV
 1:27.62 KboyForeverB
 1:53.26 Evan Liu
 2:23.15 MichaelErskine
 2:26.74 Lumej
 5:07.92 Mike Hughey
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(14)

27 Ville Seppänen
29 guusrs
31 kinch2002
32 okayama
35 ZB_FTW!!!
35 Yes, We Can!
36 cmhardw
38 That70sShowDude
38 SimonWestlund
39 Cubenovice
43 tim
43 xXzaKerXx
45 KboyForeverB
59 James Ludlow

*Contest results*

471 SimonWestlund
445 kinch2002
383 Yes, We Can!
322 That70sShowDude
304 KboyForeverB
281 ZB_FTW!!!
240 AvGalen
234 Evan Liu
219 James Ludlow
212 pierrotlenageur
212 Zane_C
211 Hays
185 fazrulz
185 Hyprul 9-ty2
151 Lumej
149 Neo63
144 rickcube
139 JunwenYao
139 Wasil
138 tim
137 Mike Hughey
132 Keroma12
130 MatsBergsten
129 AJ Blair
109 ArcticxWolf
106 MichaelErskine
97 Elliot
97 cincyaviation
84 bluecloe45
82 jave
81 dimwmuni
80 Cride5
77 a small kitten
77 Alcuber
73 janelle
70 okayama
66 xXzaKerXx
66 micael
65 tres.60
63 wrbcube4
63 cmhardw
61 Sir E Brum
60 cubefan4848
53 MTGjumper
51 PeterV
50 fatboyxpc
47 hatep
42 Diniz
41 coinman
41 hkne95
40 Edam
34 larf
32 04mucklowd
27 alexcube100
26 Cubenovice
24 Ville Seppänen
23 guusrs
21 Bomber
14 MrTimCube
10 BC1997
9 manyhobbyfreak
5 ManSkirtBrew


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 28, 2010)

Nooooo! I didn't win feet 
Congrats Simon  I think we're both going to have a hard time winning next week with Faz doing stuff 
In 2 or 3 weeks I'll hopefully compete in every event for the first time once my master magic is fixed.
Mike - you almost beat me in magic. I was doing 2H with table sighted. You were doing OHITABLD. Oh dear


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 28, 2010)

Why are all of my events missing?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 28, 2010)

Wow, it got sooooo hard to get a good ranking! I did lots events, the most I've ever done, and still only 3rd... not even close to 2nd


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 28, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Mike - you almost beat me in magic. I was doing 2H with table sighted. You were doing OHITABLD. Oh dear


 
Watch out - this week (2010-44) I got a 10.21 average! (I was VERY happy with that.)


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 28, 2010)

Yes said:


> Wow, it got sooooo hard to get a good ranking! I did lots events, the most I've ever done, and still only 3rd... not even close to 2nd


Well Simon does everything except 5bld and I do everything except master magic, so maybe you still need to do more events


----------



## Micael (Oct 29, 2010)

Did I format my results wrong? They do not appear. Btw, thanks Mats for you work about results.


----------



## Micael (Oct 29, 2010)

tim said:


> *3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 8/8 in 22:06 minutes (memo was around 12-13 minutes)
> 
> F***, YES! That's 2:45 minutes per cube btw.



Oh! I brain barely manages with he read! You should make the WR yours again.


----------



## okayama (Oct 29, 2010)

Is my 444 BLD result missing? (only 1 try and DNF)
I know it doesn't matter to my point whether it's present or not...


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 29, 2010)

okayama said:


> Is my 444 BLD result missing? (only 1 try and DNF)
> I know it doesn't matter to my point whether it's present or not...


 
If you make just one try then add two DNS for the others. 
Then it makes a whole event for the program. I'll fix it now.

@micael: for some reason your post has disappeared from the infile. 
I must check, sorry about that... (it may be that the post before yours
had a quote or something, quotes are hard to deal with )

Now I've checked and *there's a whole lot of posts missing* (from page 6 at least)
following a double quoute post. The post handling (and spoilers) does not appear
in the code in the same way as before the reformatting of the forum. So I 
evidently have a lot of bugs to deal with. But I don't have the time right now,
I'll be back ....

Edit: *Now I think I got it all. Is there someone whose results are still missing, please tell me*


----------



## CharlesOBlack (Oct 29, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> Edit: *Now I think I got it all. Is there someone whose results are still missing, please tell me*


 
Mine are missing


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 29, 2010)

CharlesOBlack said:


> Mine are missing


 
And can you please tell me the number of your post?
I cannot find it at all.


----------



## CharlesOBlack (Oct 30, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> And can you please tell me the number of your post?
> I cannot find it at all.


 
me neither.

I guess I forgot to post it, then. my bad ^_^;


----------



## KboyForeverB (Oct 31, 2010)

sorry for late post but yay 5th


----------

